# Changing USB Polling Rate to 1000hz (or lower)



## Unknownm

*LOG:*

*Friday, November 09, 2013th*

Driver not working on your modern chipset? READ THIS

Wednesday, August 28th, 2013

Removing watermark! Run CMD in admin mode (start button -> keyboard type: cmd , Now press CTRL + SHIFT + ENTER same time to accept admin rights).

Quote:


> *bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS*
> *bcdedit.exe -set **TESTSIGNING OFF*


Reboot, watermark gone!

From: Link

*Saturday, March 09, 2013: *

DOES NOT WORK with WINDOWS 8/8.1 32/64. I do not know of a method that works for all mice so please stand by while I do more research and testing 

*Thursday, May 24th, 2012: *
THIS IS ONLY FOR USB 2.0!!!

Quote:


> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?71lchfvl8p9cibg
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/rPJEs6zK/USB.html
> 
> http://speedy.sh/nmsYr/USB.zip
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/zcgc3m
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zh6w5mhcv
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/19468303/USB.zip.html


*Saturday, Mar 26, 2011:*
Updated Guide: Windows XP 64-bit

*Saturday, Jan 01, 2011:*
increase usb poll rate in ubuntu, follow this guide

*Thursday, Oct 07th, 2010:*
If your USB port is broken (AKA plug in the mouse and it doesn't detect) *try this method*. However, like I said before. Not all mouses work 100% with HIDUSBF and sometimes cause random usb errors (due to stock mouse drivers). Please don't worry about this screwing up your pc, delete the driver. Restart and reinstall the driver again









*----------*

*|Guide:|*

*----------*

If your like me and hate default 125hz that all windows install (Unless you modify) here is a quick way to change your USB polling rate to 1000hz (1.00ms response time).

*Windows Vista & 7 64-bit*

1. What you need: USB.zip, any link:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?71lchfvl8p9cibg

http://www.2shared.com/file/rPJEs6zK/USB.html

http://speedy.sh/nmsYr/USB.zip

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zcgc3m

http://depositfiles.com/files/zh6w5mhcv

http://www.ziddu.com/download/19468303/USB.zip.html

2. Extract HIDUSBF.zip & dimr.exe into a folder

3. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install (If Warning comes up about unsigned drivers don't worry)

4. Open up dseo13b.exe and check "Enable Test Mode"










5. Reboot

6. After Reboot you will see "Test mode Windows XXXX build XXXX" You can get rid of this but for now reopen dseo13b.exe and check "Sign a system file"

7. In the box type in "C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\HIDUSBF.sys". If correct a window will come up saying "The system file has been signed succesfully..."










8. Reboot

9. Reopen HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"

10. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate










11. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe. If it's still runs default 125hz reboot your windows Vista or 7 64-bit operating system again










12. To remove watermark open dseo13b.exe and click on Remove watermarks. It will link you to the website with the correct files to remove it

*Windows XP + 64-bit/Vista & 7 32-bit*

1. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install
(Note sometimes with XP if you apply and the mouse stops responding in this case restart again and try again)

2. Open HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"

3. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate

4. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe.

*-----------*

*|Others:|*

*-----------*

*Fix mouse with MarkC Windows 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix, here more here on how to improve game stats*


----------



## bucdan

nice guide, but what is the benefit?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
nice guide, but what is the benefit?

faster response time. Even if your on a LCD that doesn't refresh has fast has the mouse there is way more accuracy


----------



## Izvire

Cheers mate, worked for me. This sure is a must have for every hardcore fps-gamer


----------



## ComGuards

I'm a Logitech fanatic. I use the Logitech software







But nice guide to keep handy. Thanks bunches


----------



## MLJS54

+1

Great info, especially for Intellimouse 1.0 and 3.0 users


----------



## Thedark1337

Very nice guide +rep


----------



## GoZFast

Whats the difference between this and the logitech 1000Mhz option?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoZFast* 
Whats the difference between this and the logitech 1000Mhz option?

I don't think there is one. This is really for anyone that doesn't have software like logitech or who ever else to enable 1000hz


----------



## frankenstein406

So does windows limit the rate it sees even if my mouse can do that speed?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankenstein406* 
So does windows limit the rate it sees even if my mouse can do that speed?









By default windows limits it to 125hz and I've seen it even go has far up to 250hz without software. If you use vLite you can customize the setup to install 1000hz.

Since most mouses are not made to run 1000hz for long term (talking years) it's not set to that by default.


----------



## p1tbull

hats off to you


----------



## v3rtex

is there no other way to boost the rate without keeping windows 7 in test mode?

also, is there an alternative method to this for the Razer Diamondback that any knows of?

thanks!


----------



## xlink

I'll have to see how well this works


----------



## Raiden911

interesting info! Thx!


----------



## Ninjaposum

Truly applaud your great and very informative post.
TY


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninjaposum* 
Truly applaud your great and very informative post.
TY

thanks


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v3rtex* 
is there no other way to boost the rate without keeping windows 7 in test mode?

also, is there an alternative method to this for the Razer Diamondback that any knows of?

thanks!

I just did it with my Diamondback and its working.. However my peak is 1.39ms and 721Hz..


----------



## Hennessy

BUMP

How to make it 1000hz / 1ghz


----------



## zorpnic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
BUMP

How to make it 1000hz / 1ghz























Um, your math is off there, buddy. 1000hz is 1MHz. 1GHz is 1000MHz.


----------



## nitd_kim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
BUMP

How to make it 1000hz / 1ghz























the number u got is the average. when mouse isnt doing much movement it is below 1000hz. 1000hz is the maximum you can reach. plus, the real benefit of increasing hz isnt response time but the mouse's ability to respond to quicker movements with more G force is increased.

bottom line, don't worry about it. it is fine as it is and there is no way to keep it 1000hz all time.


----------



## guitar892

when i open up the setup.exe it doesnt find any mouse....


----------



## computer/noob

not to be picky it is MICE not MOUSES.







but a useful guide, thanks


----------



## guitar892

i didnt say mouses i said mouse. as in it cant find any mouse


----------



## guitar892

btw did u get any problem when using setup.exe?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guitar892* 
btw did u get any problem when using setup.exe?

Nope, it works great for me


----------



## Behemoth777

Nice guide, I'm glad I saw this. I used it on my mx518 1800dpi and I can tell the difference.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Nice guide, I'm glad I saw this. I used it on my mx518 1800dpi and I can tell the difference.

Thank you!

I wish there was a version for touchpads on laptops but every laptop I used so far only has PS/2 mousepad which only supports up to 250hz (VIA Registry edit). Even when that's set it doesn't change







.

If anyone has a touchpad that is connected by USB try this application out and let me know if it works


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computer/noob* 
not to be picky it is MICE not MOUSES.







but a useful guide, thanks

actually, both can be used when referring to the computer mouse (http://www.cyberwalker.com/article/302)

quick question, if i have my polling rate at 1000hz, and i plug it into a usb1.1 port, it would be just fine right? or is there a bottleneck there


----------



## spice003

ok how do i remove this. i disabled the test mode and now my mouse wont move


----------



## redhat_ownage

works great accuracy in cs 1.6 went way up


----------



## PDXMark

I used to use this on XP when I didn't have a logi mouse... Awesome post!


----------



## spice003

can some one tell me how to unistall this, it doesnt work on my g5
edit: never mind, just uninstalled it from device manager, it doesn't work with my G5


----------



## SiXiam

Does one need to also increase the polling rate of the keyboard?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiXiam* 
Does one need to also increase the polling rate of the keyboard?

I don't think you need to. If you are really worried about it get a adapter for PS/2 connection and no more worries


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiXiam* 
Does one need to also increase the polling rate of the keyboard?

You can for the reduced delay, but PS/2 has much less delay and does not need to be set up.


----------



## SiXiam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
You can for the reduced delay, but PS/2 has much less delay and does not need to be set up.

I have had trouble finding a way to increase my keyboard usb polling rate. Lots of hits on increasing the mouse polling rate, but limited information out there for keyboards.

Also PS/2 may not help:

Quote:

PS/2 comes with a standard polling rate of *80hz* (adjustable from 20 hz to 200 hz). USB comes up with a standard polling rate of *125hz* (overclockable to 250hz, 500hz and 1000hz).


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiXiam* 
I have had trouble finding a way to increase my keyboard usb polling rate. Lots of hits on increasing the mouse polling rate, but limited information out there for keyboards.

Also PS/2 may not help:

yeah but I believe usb gets interrupted if there is to much going on at once. Where PS/2 doesn't


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiXiam* 
I have had trouble finding a way to increase my keyboard usb polling rate. Lots of hits on increasing the mouse polling rate, but limited information out there for keyboards.

Also PS/2 may not help:

I think that only applies for mice. Keyboards poll, instead.


----------



## Jodiuh

Are there any disadvantages for running in test mode all the time? What is test mode anyway?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jodiuh* 
are there any disadvantages for running in test mode all the time? What is test mode anyway?


Quote:

"test mode" when enabling the testsigning mode (allow non-ca signed self-signed certificate to be used), "safe mode" when booting into safe mode, and etc.








^^^^


----------



## Jodiuh

So I've now given Windows permission to install whatever driver I run into during these late night "browsing" sessions? Great...


----------



## Dillmiester

I wish there was a way to just edit the registry without having to keep it in test mode, otherwise I would keep it installed.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, now that I think about it...1ms isn't worth that.


----------



## yakub0

as long as you don't go downloading suspicious drivers I think you are okay lol

I've kept mine in test mode for a couple months and nothing has happened.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
as long as you don't go downloading suspicious drivers I think you are okay lol

I've kept mine in test mode for a couple months and nothing has happened.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Yeah, now that I think about it...1ms isn't worth that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
I wish there was a way to just edit the registry without having to keep it in test mode, otherwise I would keep it installed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
So I've now given Windows permission to install whatever driver I run into during these late night "browsing" sessions? Great...









In my guide it says

Quote:

12. To remove watermark open dseo13b.exe and click on Remove watermarks. It will link you to the website with the correct files to remove it
Test mode isn't going to harm your computer. You can only harm yoru computer by clicking on bad links or installing the wrong thing. Trust me it's worth it to have the higer hz for gaming. It allows better aiming!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
...clicking on bad links or installing the wrong thing...

I do this 24/7.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
I do this 24/7.









lol that's why you have a anti-virus. But honestly guys test mode won't make anything worst, it's just there to run that driver.

I believe you can do this in the CMD by using BCDEDIT. But yeah 1000hz is awesome for shooting games


----------



## gonX

Even though test mode is enabled, it'll still ask you to install uncertified drivers.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
But yeah 1000hz is awesome for shooting games

Are you really saying you can tell the difference between 32ms and 31ms of combined input lag from your mouse, cpu, gpu, frame, and LCD?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Are you really saying you can tell the difference between 32ms and 31ms of combined input lag from your mouse, cpu, gpu, frame, and LCD?

In terms of smoothness, there's definitely a difference. We're talking about 8ms packets vs 1ms packets.


----------



## Jodiuh

But I'm already getting 2ms w/ 500hz. AFAIK, 1000hz would cut it down to 1ms. You can see it in this thread. Am I missing something?

I'll try OP's directions later today. Steelseries list the Ikari as being 1000hz capable, but only the Xai gets the option in software...bastards.


----------



## Multiplectic

It did it, it worked! Well, after 4-5 reboots.









+ Rep Unknownm.


----------



## Jodiuh

lol...maybe I didn't try hard enough then.


----------



## n10citd

Hi
Will this work with a "Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000"? I've tried to get it to work but idk if maybe i need to do something different or what? Maybe reset computer more?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n10citd*


Hi
Will this work with a "Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000"? I've tried to get it to work but idk if maybe i need to do something different or what? Maybe reset computer more?


Wireless mice do not work with this fix. I think it even says that on the first page of posts.


----------



## Berger

ok soooo I have a huge problem after tweaking my usb polling rate.

both ports I tried setting to 500hz won't pick my up mx518, they still function with a keyboard. How can I change them back to 125hz?

I can't do anything when my mouse is in either of the ports, but my keyboard functions so I know they still work....How can I change them back to 125hz without plugging into them?

I REALLY don't need a reformat, my pc is running amazing at the moment.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Berger*


ok soooo I have a huge problem after tweaking my usb polling rate.

both ports I tried setting to 500hz won't pick my up mx518, they still function with a keyboard. How can I change them back to 125hz?

I can't do anything when my mouse is in either of the ports, but my keyboard functions so I know they still work....How can I change them back to 125hz without plugging into them?

I REALLY don't need a reformat, my pc is running amazing at the moment.



I had this problem to. I think I know the solve to it, just let me give it a try and I'll get back to you (or maybe someone else will before I do)

However this is a known issue with some mouses


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Berger*


*snip*


I just used the keyboard to change the rate.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Berger*


ok soooo I have a huge problem after tweaking my usb polling rate.

both ports I tried setting to 500hz won't pick my up mx518, they still function with a keyboard. How can I change them back to 125hz?

I can't do anything when my mouse is in either of the ports, but my keyboard functions so I know they still work....How can I change them back to 125hz without plugging into them?

I REALLY don't need a reformat, my pc is running amazing at the moment.


Reboot Windows, hold down F8 before Windows load screen appears and select "disable enforcing of driver signing". Your mouse should now work.


----------



## Berger

I couldn't modify, or for that matter do anything to the usb sys file......Even in safe mode, and giving myself the correct permissions, it wouldn't let me. I found a simple solution.

I installed setpoint drivers from logitech, and then plugged the mouse into the "broken" ports. Setpoint force installed the correct files and they work fine now.

I have little understanding of what was going on and what happened when I fixed it, but to put it in simple terms, setpoint corrected the "broken" or "corrupt" driver files.


----------



## Jodiuh

Picked up a Xai 2 days ago and wouldn't you know installing the software boosted my Ikari's polling rate. :/


----------



## Unknownm

Can anyone get to the broken ports than go into the device manager & see if the "mouse" driver has a error?

Try removing it and restarting


----------



## Unknownm

I think I found a way to fix it. Download autoruns from microsoft and head over to Drivers tab. Delete "hidusbf"


----------



## Unknownm

Bought a Microsoft basic mouse which is now running 1043hz!


----------



## CallsignVega

It did work for me but the max I can get is ~250Hz out of my Microssoft Trackball. I wonder if 1000Hz can't be hit on certain devices. Although, even just doubling the polling rate from 125Hz I've noticed much better response.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallsignVega* 
It did work for me but the max I can get is ~250Hz out of my Microssoft Trackball. I wonder if 1000Hz can't be hit on certain devices. Although, even just doubling the polling rate from 125Hz I've noticed much better response.

they can't. It's mainly on wireless moues, but some USB wired can't... it's really trial and error IMO.

What I can tell you though is the cheap microsoft & other company mouses always seam to hit 1000hz fine.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya kinda stinks. I have a Logitech Trackman Wheel that can hit 1000Hz, but I like the Microsoft Trackball as it's larger for my hand and has more buttons. I guess 250Hz isn't too terrible.


----------



## damian^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Picked up a Xai 2 days ago and wouldn't you know installing the software boosted my Ikari's polling rate. :/

why would you use this software if the SS drivers allow you to change the polling rate too?


----------



## Jodiuh

Because they don't? At least I've never seen a polling rate option in the Ikaris software.


----------



## fireman

If the mouse reaches at least 250 or even 1000 Hz, does it mean the mice have a better sensor?

Are there any negatives in doing this?

What are you exactly doing?

My results:

Microsoft Intellimouse Optical 1.1A 1000 Hz ( heard this was awesome/pro so does it correlate to the 1st question? )

Microsoft Wireless Notebook mouse 3000 125 Hz

Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse 1.0A 250 Hz

Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical 200 Hz

Logitech MX510 500 Hz

Logitech V220 125 Hz ( Wireless mouse )

LG Dual Scroll Optical mouse H097769 1k Hz ( 1st question again ;O )

Thanks for the info


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireman*


If the mouse reaches at least 250 or even 1000 Hz, does it mean the mice have a better sensor?

Are there any negatives in doing this?

What are you exactly doing?

My results:

Microsoft Intellimouse Optical 1.1A 1000 Hz ( heard this was awesome/pro so does it correlate to the 1st question? )

Microsoft Wireless Notebook mouse 3000 125 Hz

Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse 1.0A 250 Hz

Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical 200 Hz

Logitech MX510 500 Hz

Logitech V220 125 Hz ( Wireless mouse )

LG Dual Scroll Optical mouse H097769 1k Hz ( 1st question again ;O )

Thanks for the info










It should be fairly consistent before you want it to "hit" certain speeds. For example, if it spikes to 500Hz but the average really is 400Hz, you would much rather want to use 250Hz to assure a stable update rate (otherwise you might be seeing jumpy cursors)

Very rarely does the sensor have something to say when it comes to update rate. It is usually limited by the controller rather than the sensor.


----------



## fireman

Thank you for the details gonX, took me a week to say thank you


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


It should be fairly consistent before you want it to "hit" certain speeds. For example, if it spikes to 500Hz but the average really is 400Hz, you would much rather want to use 250Hz to assure a stable update rate (otherwise you might be seeing jumpy cursors)

Very rarely does the sensor have something to say when it comes to update rate. It is usually limited by the controller rather than the sensor.


This is true, I set mine at 1000hz which does have a rate of 1000 sometimes it goes to 950hz but it stays around 1000


----------



## carpenterbee

If you're reading to the end to decide if you want to try the OP's trick..... My advice is unless you really enjoy losing your mouse control and possibly other USB devices, just refrain. I've got mine back but only if I plug the keyboard and mouse into USB ports different from the ones they were in. Oh... and more importantly, racking my mouse up to 1000 made ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE IN ANY GAME PLAY. So overall a waste of an hours time for me.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carpenterbee* 
If you're reading to the end to decide if you want to try the OP's trick..... My advice is unless you really enjoy losing your mouse control and possibly other USB devices, just refrain. I've got mine back but only if I plug the keyboard and mouse into USB ports different from the ones they were in. Oh... and more importantly, racking my mouse up to 1000 made ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE IN ANY GAME PLAY. So overall a waste of an hours time for me.

yeah if you want to use a device again besides a mouse, run the setup and uncheck filter on device and restart (64-bit users)


----------



## Stance

The difference between 500 and 1000Hz (2 and 1ms) is really neglectable. Impossible to properly notice the change, and keeping it at 500Hz 'saves' some resources.


----------



## mrwalker

I have Windows 7 64-bit and I searched my whole C: drive and I can't find a file named HIDUSBF.sys. There's a file named HIDUSB.sys but not HIDUSBF.sys. I wanted to back it up before I proceeded to install this tweak. So why doesn't the file exist and how can I make this tweak work for me if the file it's supposed to change doesn't exist?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwalker* 
I have Windows 7 64-bit and I searched my whole C: drive and I can't find a file named HIDUSBF.sys. There's a file named HIDUSB.sys but not HIDUSBF.sys. I wanted to back it up before I proceeded to install this tweak. So why doesn't the file exist and how can I make this tweak work for me if the file it's supposed to change doesn't exist?

You are right about that. In autorun when finding the driver HIDUSBF.sys it can't find it.

Looking in the .ini this is what it does

Quote:

;Install File and Service for HIDUSBF lower filter
;Win 98+, Win 2000+, Win x64+ supported

[Version]
Signature=$CHICAGO$
Provider=%MFGNAME%

[SourceDisksNames]
1=%INSTDISK%,,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
hidusbf.sys=1,98me

[SourceDisksFiles.x86]
hidusbf.sys=1,ntx86

[SourceDisksFiles.amd64]
hidusbf.sys=1,amd64

*[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10,system32\\drivers
DriverCopyFiles=10,system32\\drivers
DriverCopyFilesNT=12*

[DriverCopyFiles]
hidusbf.sys,,,0x04

[DriverCopyFilesNT]
hidusbf.sys,,,0x04

[hidusbfService]
ServiceType=1
StartType=3
ErrorControl=1
ServiceBinary=%12%\\hidusbf.sys
DisplayName=%Description%

;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Windows 2000+ Sections
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[DefaultInstall.nt]
CopyFiles=DriverCopyFilesNT

[DefaultInstall.nt.services]
AddService=hidusbf,,hidusbfService

;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Windows 98+ Sections
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[DefaultInstall]
CopyFiles=DriverCopyFiles

;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; String Definitions
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
MFGNAME="SweetLow"
INSTDISK="USB Mouse Rate Adjuster"
DESCRIPTION="USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Lower Filter by SweetLow"


----------



## mrwalker

Oh so it copies that file to the system's drivers directory and the file doesn't have to exist. I see. I thought the file existed and was patched somehow but obviously not.

Just to make sure... can a few of you who have win7 64bit tell me if the file hidusbf.sys exists on your system?

thanks!


----------



## mrwalker

Can someone do what I asked please? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwalker* 
Oh so it copies that file to the system's drivers directory and the file doesn't have to exist. I see. I thought the file existed and was patched somehow but obviously not.

Just to make sure... can a few of you who have win7 64bit tell me if the file hidusbf.sys exists on your system?

thanks!

hidusb*f*.sys is the mod file. It doesn't exist on normal windows systems.


----------



## mrwalker

Alright then. Thanks!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Whoa, never though I'd overclock my mouse








I'm not going to try it, but +rep for teaching me about polling rates


----------



## wirefox

I only use logitech 2 button marble mouse trackball

I was using an old green usb mouse adapter plug was getting 90hz lol ... now I'm up to ~648hz ...


----------



## jimwest

There's a command for Ubuntu that let's you do it.

Open up terminal, type:

"sudo gedit /etc/modules"

Add to the end of the text doc:

"-r usbhid
usbhid mousepoll=x"

X=Polling rate
1=1000
2=500
4=250
8=125
10=100

After you restart you can type in terminal to confirm change:

"cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll"

It'll respond with the number you inputted.

The difference with my Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1 is definitely there. Feels a lot smoother and more responsive.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimwest;11815045*
> There's a command for Ubuntu that let's you do it.
> 
> Open up terminal, type:
> 
> "sudo gedit /etc/modules"
> 
> Add to the end of the text doc:
> 
> "-r usbhid
> usbhid mousepoll=x"
> 
> X=Polling rate
> 1=1000
> 2=500
> 4=250
> 8=125
> 10=100
> 
> After you restart you can type in terminal to confirm change:
> 
> "cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll"
> 
> It'll respond with the number you inputted.
> 
> The difference with my Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1 is definitely there. Feels a lot smoother and more responsive.


added to the original post. Thanks for sharing and if anyone else has a OS they want to add. Just post it and I will add it.

Cheers


----------



## Adam^

Just did this with my mx518, other guides online left me with dead usb ports (until i uninstalled the driver), this is perfect many thanks +rep


----------



## d3phext

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^;11868745*
> Just did this with my mx518, other guides online left me with dead usb ports (until i uninstalled the driver), this is perfect
> 
> many thanks +rep


please let me know what you did - i have a mx518 as well, and i've been gaming at 1000hz for three years on XP and XP64, and there's no going back for me - i'm going to give up on 7 if i can't get it working soon.

at first i couldn't even get test mode in DSEO working properly, i found that it didn't play well with the loader i was using (test mode watermark never popped up). but i got a different loader and now DSEO works fine. can anyone confirm whether they've got 500 or 1000 hz working on 7 x64, build 7600 *with 7loader by hazar 1.6*? could i look for a better loader?

i've tried every guide out there, including epicnerd's and alan's from here, but they're really all just different iterations of the same things; signing the HIDUSBF.sys file before and after installing the INF, installing the INF with right-click vs clicking "install service". some instructions later in the threads also say to dump a copy of the signed file into \windows\sysWOW64\drivers, but i don't see why - a regedit search turns up nothing calling the driver in sysWOW64 (if i'm looking at it right). adam^, please let me know whether you included this step. glad this thread's still kind-of alive.

on the setup.exe that comes with hidusbf.zip, some guides say to click "install service" (which is really just the same as right-clicking the INF and installing yourself); some say do not. i've tried both ways.

some guides say to click "restart" in setup.exe, and some do not. and i've tried both ways. sometimes the screen goes black for a moment, and sometimes it doesn't.

and i gather that i really only need to sign the one in the AMD64 folder, though i've been known to sign all 6 others anyway









i'm past the point of "breaking" the ports, i've gotten pro at uninstalling HID devices in task manager with a keyboard only, i've removed every extra USB device including switching to my old ps/2 keyboard so i can just delete them all and then re-plug the mouse cord. when i follow every guide to the letter, the mouse always works on reboot, just at 125hz. it's as if i hadn't just done a 20-minute, 5-reboot process for the fifth time. i always uninstall hidusbf through the INF and/or wipe it with autoruns. i always delete the newly signed .sys's in the setup folder and start fresh from the .zip.

nothing's worked yet, and i'm getting frustrated because i can usually work these things out. and for every post that says "i followed the instructions and got my mx518 working", there's another like mine.

16 straight hours of this *****, i can only bring myself to write this after a long break from the computer entirely.

UAG slider is all the way down. by the way, i'm new to windows 7 so please tell me; if UAG is all the way down, and you're the only account (administrator), does right-click, run as administrator actually do anything? also, is it still possible to skip DSEO and driver signing entirely and just use the f8-method every boot? and about DSEO - can you just leave it in test mode the whole time as you go through several attempts and reverts?, or is it more advisable to end test mode, reboot, enter test mode, reboot again on every fresh start?

protip: put your dimr.exe/mouserate.exe in your startup folder, so you don't have to wait to open it and be disappointed









and i'm just gonna leave this here; looks like a good sign to me though?

















if there's anything i can be more clear on (other than "i've tried everything"), please let me know. at this point i'm beginning to wonder if some recent windows update has changed the game entirely.
how do i even know if the mouse is currently being run under hidusbf.sys or the old hidusb.sys?? the images show the driver is signed, though it shouldn't even matter with test mode on right?


----------



## d3phext

something i just ran across; i'm getting conflicting information whether the driver is signed or not.










i'd really appreciate seeing the results of someone who has it working when you check the same things. (you don't need autoruns, you can just right-click the file in explorer to get to the file's properties).


----------



## Unknownm

It should work fine, if you get USB dead ports you could always run the program and default it back to 125hz. I think if you delete the driver it restores.

However I never once had a dead port from changing this. Make sure you select 1 USB port just for the mouse and use it all the time


----------



## d3phext

well, something told me to start over with a fresh installation, making restore points all along the way, so i did. formatted c:\ and reinstalled and started fresh, following epicnerd's guide exactly. right-clicking and checking properties of each .sys file to make sure the signing "took" as i went.

wouldn't you know it worked on the first time.

so if you're determined to do this and it still isn't working after enough attempts that you don't even need to read the printed guides anymore, just start fresh and it will work.

mx518
windows 7 ultimate build 7600
i had all drivers for the mouse OC as well as nvidia drivers, etc. ready to go on another partition.
from first boot, installed in order: nvidia drivers, realtek audio drivers, 7-zip, and my northbridge chipset drivers. reboot. make backup point, launch dseo, enter test mode, reboot. start epicnerd's guide at step 8:
8) Run DSEO, Sign Driver (hidusbf.inf, ALL hidusbf.sys files in the hidusbf folders), exit DSEO, *make restore point*, reboot
9) Rightclick hidusbf.inf, Install
10) Go to windows\system32\drivers and copy hidusbf.sys to windows\SysWOW64\drivers
11) Run DSEO, Sign Driver (hidusbf.sys from BOTH folders in step 10), exit DSEO, reboot
12) *make restore point* Run Setup from hidusbf
13) highlight mouse (hid-compliant), check filter box, set polling rate, EXIT PROGRAM (no need to install services, click on restart, etc) *i did this to the letter - JUST CLOSE PROGRAM!*
14) Reboot
15) Run dimr or mouserate checker to ensure polling rate works

and it worked. "first" try, first for this install anyhow. so i made another system restore point, and installed all windows updates except the january malicious software removal tool. DIMR is in my startup this whole time, by the way, so i always will know the instant it stops working. everything still works after the windows update, so i then create another restore point and set-up 7loader by hazar 1.6. and everything still works.

tl;dr if you've done it enough times unsuccessfully to know what you're doing and it's still just not working, suck it up and reformat. then follow epicnerd's guide starting around step 7.


----------



## bluebunny

ty. i went through the process worked flawless and even i love it.
+rep..


----------



## aGeno

i have a logitech g3. when i set polling rate to 1000hz i cant move my mouse anymore. i always have to reboot and its set to 500hz again.


----------



## Retrospekt

Experiencing the same thing as others...refuses to work on 7 32bit with an MX518. USB Port just "dies" and I have to uninstall the driver.


----------



## Unknownm

update:

For windows XP 64-bit SP2, you don't need to sign a driver. Just follow the guide for x86. I finally got to install windows XP 64-bit with best driver support!


----------



## EarlZ

Is this still needed on the Abit IP35-E, I also have Windows 7 64bit and mouse rate checker already reports 1000Hz.. so not needed anymore ?


----------



## Warfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;12876781*
> Is this still needed on the Abit IP35-E, I also have Windows 7 64bit and mouse rate checker already reports 1000Hz.. so not needed anymore ?


If it's already reporting 1000 then what would you change it to. I think you answered your own question


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;12876781*
> Is this still needed on the Abit IP35-E, I also have Windows 7 64bit and mouse rate checker already reports 1000Hz.. so not needed anymore ?


It's dependent on the mouse rather than the board.


----------



## andrei rublev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3phext;12117233*
> 8) Run DSEO, Sign Driver (hidusbf.inf, ALL hidusbf.sys files in the hidusbf folders), exit DSEO, *make restore point*, reboot


can you explain better what you mean in this step.

everything is well explained except this.

What do I put in the DSEO dialog box?


----------



## gigglehertz

So, I have followed everything step by step. However, I am unable to set the rate to anything above 125Hz. I can set it to anything below 125Hz just fine. The below pictures shows the driver is installed correctly, and the rate is set.








I don't want to beg for help, but I can't figure it out. I've tried this multiple times. Help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigglehertz*


So, I have followed everything step by step. However, I am unable to set the rate to anything above 125Hz. I can set it to anything below 125Hz just fine. The below pictures shows the driver is installed correctly, and the rate is set.








I don't want to beg for help, but I can't figure it out. I've tried this multiple times. Help is appreciated, thanks.


The MSIE 3.0 cannot be overclocked. It's a limitation in the mouse itself.


----------



## cuad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei rublev*


can you explain better what you mean in this step.

everything is well explained except this.

What do I put in the DSEO dialog box?


I was having problems too until I followed this step and signed everything. Here are the drivers I signed. In the dialog box you put the file path:


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuad*


I was having problems too until I followed this step and signed everything. Here are the drivers I signed. In the dialog box you put the file path:











Well this is new. I will have to add this to main page


----------



## WMO1.1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13013491*
> The MSIE 3.0 cannot be overclocked. It's a limitation in the mouse itself.


False. I have my 3.0 stable at 500hz right now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMO1.1a;13066236*
> False. I have my 3.0 stable at 500hz right now.


Damn, I was confusing it with the 4.0, which can't be overclocked.


----------



## cuad

My IME 3.0 is at 500Hz as well. Just sign all the drivers like in my previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmo1.1a;13066236*
> false. I have my 3.0 stable at 500hz right now.


blasphemy why r u not using the wmo?!?!


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm;13065673*
> Well this is new. I will have to add this to main page


I don't know which files triggered it to work. Most likely signing the ones in the actual download folder are meaningless, but I did them all just in case, and it worked. I dunno what to say.


----------



## WMO1.1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13066445*
> Damn, I was confusing it with the 4.0, which can't be overclocked.


That's disgusting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;13066683*
> My IME 3.0 is at 500Hz as well. Just sign all the drivers like in my previous post.
> 
> blasphemy why r u not using the wmo?!?!


I am. I just like messing around with my backup mice every now and then out of boredom. I even plugged in my Deathadder yesterday for the first time in years.


----------



## gordesky1

Any idea every time i set it too 1000 for the inte 1.1 mouse and when i restart it doesn't detect the mouse it just makes a error noise and i have too uninstall the driver from device manager and the mouse works again.

Also tried it with a wheel mouse optical which does the same thing.


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1;13070339*
> Any idea every time i set it too 1000 for the inte 1.1 mouse and when i restart it doesn't detect the mouse it just makes a error noise and i have too uninstall the driver from device manager and the mouse works again.
> 
> Also tried it with a wheel mouse optical which does the same thing.


Set it to 500Hz instead.


----------



## guardas

hi!
I have acer notebook with win 7 ultimate sp1 7601 build 64bit. Microsoft ie3 mouse. (windows are not genueine , used win7 loader 1.9???)

Fallowed step by step with FEW GUIDES for 500hz, I get just 125hz.
Tryed sign all hidusb(f).sys (3 in hidusbf folder, 2 in win/system32/drivers).
I get test mode in right corner.

In device manager , my ie3 mouse drivers looks this.
http://img593.imageshack.us/i/unledgb.jpg/

Few posts above , I see other guy have dif set of drivers with hidusbf...

Any help?
Sorry for bad english.

edit#1. My friend checked, he have same two drivers like me ([13:26:25] <@chacha> i have the same bottom 2 that you have)
So problem is dif?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuad*


Set it to 500Hz instead.



Yep also tried that too and when i restart it wont detect in till i reinstall the drivers.

Even tried 250 and still does it..


----------



## EarlZ

I tried 125,500 and 1000 on the Razer Mamba, there seems to be no noticeable difference.. I was expecting there is from 125 to 1000.


----------



## Gorgatron

nvm got it


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

I have used this before with success. My hd recently had to be replaced and when I went to click restart after setting the polling rate the mouse became unresponsive and wouldn't move. I used my keyboard to restart the computer and when it rebooted the mouse did not light up, meaning it wasn't on. I had to unplug the mouse from the usb port it was in and change usb ports for it to work again. Now this has me worried about messing this mouse up. I had mine set on 500hz before and I really enjoyed it. I would really like to get it working again. Any help would be appreciated.

Btw, I am using an IntelliMouse 3.0 Legends Edition


----------



## adridu59

I wouldn't do such "overclock". It makes the system *asking the mouse more frequently his position*, but it *doesn't increases* mouse *frequency* but CPU usage !

A 125 Hz mouse will still send informations at 125 Hz rate.


----------



## Glymbol

Even 250Hz is much better than 125Hz, just try turning fast in 3d game you'll see difference easily. It may increase max speed on some mice too. Yes it increases CPU usage but it's worth it. Of course 1000Hz is overkill.


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x;14487189*
> I have used this before with success. My hd recently had to be replaced and when I went to click restart after setting the polling rate the mouse became unresponsive and wouldn't move. I used my keyboard to restart the computer and when it rebooted the mouse did not light up, meaning it wasn't on. I had to unplug the mouse from the usb port it was in and change usb ports for it to work again. Now this has me worried about messing this mouse up. I had mine set on 500hz before and I really enjoyed it. I would really like to get it working again. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Btw, I am using an IntelliMouse 3.0 Legends Edition


Nothing to worry about, under device manager there should be some yellow question marks under usb or input I forget. Basically just right click them and click uninstall. This will let you use that specific usb port. Just keep following the guide as you did something wrong.


----------



## Sk88erguy

Does this overclock ALL USB ports, or JUST the mouse?

I know back in XP I did this but it OC'd all the ports.

I want to be sure its just the mouse so my digi cam is safe. thanks!


----------



## Vikhr

It will only increase the polling rate of your mouse. I've done it several times with a WMO and I haven't had any problems before.


----------



## Sk88erguy

Thanks Vikhr, I actually did this successfully in Windows 7 before i got my SSD and freshly installed windows, haven't done it since.

Ill give it a shot.

thanks again.


----------



## tom2k11

Thanks for the guide, will need to do this when my WMO arrives


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

I think I just killed off two of my USB ports attempting to overclock them. What do?
The method mentioned in the OP proved unsuccessful. Even then, I wouldn't know how to actually overclock 'em.


----------



## Vikhr

Actually that guide is incorrect when it gets to step 10, you do *not* want to hit restart. You'll end up messing up the usb port, you can fix it by either going into the device manager and delete the device you're having problems with or you can restart your computer and try using a different USB port. I haven't had that problem though although I did manage to screw the process up a couple times because of outdated instructions.





That's a more up to date guide on increasing your polling rate, it worked for me every time I need to increase the polling rate on my WMO.


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

I went to Device Manager, uninstalled Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical. Boom, another port doesn't work.
What the hell?


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

Innocently bumping this.


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

I really hate to be that guy, but I'm lost.

I'm using Vista.


----------



## Izvire

That's weird. I accidentally pressed the Restart button while increasing the polling rate, which is why my USB port died temporarily.
I just went into the device manager, deleted the mouse and restarted without the mouse being plugged in. Logged in, plugged in the mouse, and voilá, everything is working like it's supposed to


----------



## ZareliMan

Worked on my RAT 5, which is 500Hz default and no is 1000Hz.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i googled and found working links to the software but no go on crosshair v formula and mx518. no power to mouse after restarting the computer


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

meh.

already posted^


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

I cannot for the life of me get this to work again. I used to have no problems doing it, Idk what is up with it now.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I've using the Logitech drivers for all my mouses and always had the stated Hz (500/1000) on them.
Never had any problem.

I didn't came here to rant, I just didn't see the reason to do these long edits to get the mouse running in it's optimal state.

Also, some games hate 500+Hz.
AvP2 for instance hate 500Hz or more, and it will do 0 & 90 & 45 degree movements some times instead of doing the flow movement you actually do.


----------



## ranseed

Is there a way to reset USB ports? I used this and it worked fine, but there was just one issue. Every once in awhile my mouse just stops tracking. I tried setting it to default, it doesn't do anything. I switched to a mouse that doesn't need to be overclocked since it's default is 500hz the problem is still here though. I'm thinking about just reinstalling windows.


----------



## mcandmar

Interesting thread, worked fine with my Logitech MX518 from 120hz to 1000hz


----------



## mikidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3phext*
> 
> please let me know what you did - i have a mx518 as well, and i've been gaming at 1000hz for three years on XP and XP64, and there's no going back for me - i'm going to give up on 7 if i can't get it working soon.
> at first i couldn't even get test mode in DSEO working properly, i found that it didn't play well with the loader i was using (test mode watermark never popped up). but i got a different loader and now DSEO works fine. can anyone confirm whether they've got 500 or 1000 hz working on 7 x64, build 7600 *with 7loader by hazar 1.6*? could i look for a better loader?
> i've tried every guide out there, including epicnerd's and alan's from here, but they're really all just different iterations of the same things; signing the HIDUSBF.sys file before and after installing the INF, installing the INF with right-click vs clicking "install service". some instructions later in the threads also say to dump a copy of the signed file into \windows\sysWOW64\drivers, but i don't see why - a regedit search turns up nothing calling the driver in sysWOW64 (if i'm looking at it right). adam^, please let me know whether you included this step. glad this thread's still kind-of alive.
> on the setup.exe that comes with hidusbf.zip, some guides say to click "install service" (which is really just the same as right-clicking the INF and installing yourself); some say do not. i've tried both ways.
> some guides say to click "restart" in setup.exe, and some do not. and i've tried both ways. sometimes the screen goes black for a moment, and sometimes it doesn't.
> and i gather that i really only need to sign the one in the AMD64 folder, though i've been known to sign all 6 others anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm past the point of "breaking" the ports, i've gotten pro at uninstalling HID devices in task manager with a keyboard only, i've removed every extra USB device including switching to my old ps/2 keyboard so i can just delete them all and then re-plug the mouse cord. when i follow every guide to the letter, the mouse always works on reboot, just at 125hz. it's as if i hadn't just done a 20-minute, 5-reboot process for the fifth time. i always uninstall hidusbf through the INF and/or wipe it with autoruns. i always delete the newly signed .sys's in the setup folder and start fresh from the .zip.
> nothing's worked yet, and i'm getting frustrated because i can usually work these things out. and for every post that says "i followed the instructions and got my mx518 working", there's another like mine.
> 16 straight hours of this *****, i can only bring myself to write this after a long break from the computer entirely.
> UAG slider is all the way down. by the way, i'm new to windows 7 so please tell me; if UAG is all the way down, and you're the only account (administrator), does right-click, run as administrator actually do anything? also, is it still possible to skip DSEO and driver signing entirely and just use the f8-method every boot? and about DSEO - can you just leave it in test mode the whole time as you go through several attempts and reverts?, or is it more advisable to end test mode, reboot, enter test mode, reboot again on every fresh start?
> protip: put your dimr.exe/mouserate.exe in your startup folder, so you don't have to wait to open it and be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm just gonna leave this here; looks like a good sign to me though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there's anything i can be more clear on (other than "i've tried everything"), please let me know. at this point i'm beginning to wonder if some recent windows update has changed the game entirely.
> how do i even know if the mouse is currently being run under hidusbf.sys or the old hidusb.sys?? the images show the driver is signed, though it shouldn't even matter with test mode on right?


Going to quote this as this is my exact experience, have tried basically everything but the polling rate stays at 125hz. Exactly the same mouse and OS (MX518 and 64-bit 7) as well. I have also done this succesfully before on a Vista system.

I also can't even get the DSEO watermark to show up, is this normal? d3phext, if you're still here, what specific loader did you use to make it appear?

Anyway I can do all the steps in all the guides from start to finish and seemingly everything is okay and the mouse works but the rate stays at 125hz. I'd really rather not do a complete re-installation, there must be a simpler way. The original readme of the HIDUSBF mentions that the original unaltered syster driver USBPORT.SYS has to be in place for it to work. Maybe this is the problem? Where could I download it?

Really at a dead-end here. Any help?


----------



## mikidi

Nevermind.. finally found out.

For anyone reading this thread and in a similar loss of options:

Stop trying it with an USB 3.0 port. Once I switched the mouse to a 2.0 one everything worked flawlessly.


----------



## pruik6

i want add some information. There is a program where you can remove old mouse inputs or usb devices its called ''usbdeview''
sometimes i have so many replugged mouses in my pc maybe computer get confused so you can uninstall it with Usbdeview.


----------



## Kantastic

I used to be able to get this to work even through a Rosewill USB hub, but I can't on this new computer built around an Asus Maximus III Gene regardless of where I plug it in. Mouse stops getting power once Windows is loaded (I see a flash of red light from the sensor before it dies permanently).

I do get the watermark from DSEO, and all the prompts pop up, but dimr reports my peak polling rate at 127Hz. Kind of a bummer... I actually noticed the difference switching between the default 125 to 500.


----------



## Kantastic

I tried this on another system with a different mouse (Microsoft WMO) and it also didn't work. I suspect a Windows Update patched this trick, or both my mice (WMO & IME 3.0) are incapable of hitting higher than 125Hz polling rates.


----------



## joelore

Got "file not found" trying to download the hidusbf.zip file. Can you post a working link?

Joe


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kantastic*
> 
> I tried this on another system with a different mouse (Microsoft WMO) and it also didn't work. I suspect a Windows Update patched this trick, or both my mice (WMO & IME 3.0) are incapable of hitting higher than 125Hz polling rates.


Are you trying to patch USB 3.0 ports?, if so. You cant.


----------



## Unknownm

good afternoon joe and other ocn users.

thanks for letting me know the link doesn't work. I'm currently at work but in 5+ hours ill update the link.

tune in than.

thanks!


----------



## Unknownm

Links updated


----------



## emka

Mouse movement recorder says my WMO oc'd to 1000hz is averaging ~700hz is this ok? I swear a few days ago it was around ~1000hz.


----------



## Unknownm

some mouses don't run 1000hz. My last mouse only ran 800hz even if I selected 1000hz. I think this is due to the mouse itself.


----------



## Rmerwede

After 2 years, 3 mice, and a lot of headaches...

This seems to have finally fixed my intermittent disconnect issue!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## boOzy

Works fine with Abyssus (500hz) Thank you


----------



## Demonite

Helped me out. Thanks.


----------



## shedokan

just done it to my intelli 3.0

seems good to you?

http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6830/1ms.jpg


----------



## Unknownm

yes


----------



## foreverafox

My mouse doesn't show up in the usb mouse selection program. What do I do?


----------



## msphi

Is there a danger on doing this? CPU slow or USB malfunction?


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msphi*
> 
> Is there a danger on doing this? CPU slow or USB malfunction?


No. Take for example modern mice that already get 1000hz. It might slow down your CPU though... If you still have a pentium 4 chip.


----------



## msphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> No. Take for example modern mice that already get 1000hz. It might slow down your CPU though... If you still have a pentium 4 chip.


How about 2 or 3 peripherals on 1000hz each one? btw Thanks for the answer!


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msphi*
> 
> How about 2 or 3 peripherals on 1000hz each one? btw Thanks for the answer!


Funny that, I've had several mice plugged into my computer all the time for around about a year now at 1000hz/500hz and haven't seen any slowdowns or degradation to the USB port. Ports are rated to run at those speeds anyway, so they're entirely within standard protocol.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh, ran through the setup, i managed to bump the poll rate from 125hz to 200hz, but it refuses to go higher. Must be the mouse limiting it. Oh well, 200hz is still better than 125.


----------



## msphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Funny that, I've had several mice plugged into my computer all the time for around about a year now at 1000hz/500hz and haven't seen any slowdowns or degradation to the USB port. Ports are rated to run at those speeds anyway, so they're entirely within standard protocol.


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## aloy99

I did this with a WMO on Windows 8 64bit and my mouse stopped functioning after the reboot...had to navigate using keyboard to resintall the stock windows drivers. Anyone experienced this too?


----------



## thorsteNN

i heard this method no longer works with win8 nomatter if 32 or 64 bits


----------



## Axaion

You heard correct, sadly there is no way to change the polling rate in windows 8 yet.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> You heard correct, sadly there is no way to change the polling rate in windows 8 yet.


Fatal1ty port









MSI has something similar coming out.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Fatal1ty port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI has something similar coming out.


Fatal1ty port is not an option for people who dosent want or have his those boards

neat if MSI would get out a software option like we've used all along though.


----------



## Unknownm

Yeah it does not work in windows 8. I can confirm this to. Even though I have G600 and software allows 1000hz.


----------



## Unknownm

Updated









will do more testing and research on Windows 8


----------



## aloy99

Thank you







My aim has been off ever since I switched to windows 8 >>
Any way I can help?


----------



## megamozg13

*unknownm*
Hi, thanks a lot for this project!!!
I have one thing to ask. Can you add columns "Device VID" and "Device PID" to the application "Setup.exe"?
I explain why it is need. I develop hand made electronic for joystick controllers "MMJOY" it is a low speed USB 1.1 device.
And, if multiple devices together connected to Windows(and have unique pid/vid) - no way to identificate wich I want to change polling - they all have device name "USB HID compatible device".
Thanks.


----------



## phl0w

Doesn't work for me under Windows 7 Ultimate.
Tried it like 20 times to get my MX300 work under 1000Hz, which it supports. As soon as I hit restart in setup.exe my mouse stops working. Apparently my USB ports stop working when I change polling, because no other device will work in that particula port unless I change it back to default. Works on neither USB2.0 nor 3.0. Is there something the guide doesn't mention perhaps because it's obvious to the creator but not to everybody?


----------



## Thunderbringer

You could try it in this order:

0.5 -> if necessary uninstall old drivers/usb port oc attempts.
1. Copy the path "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusbf.sys"
2. Start "Driver Signature Enforcement Override" (Testmode should already be enabled) -> navigate to Sign a file and enter the path above. Do not press ok yet!
3. Start rate changer (called setup..) and set your rate install Service and press restart.
4. As soon as you hit restart in in step 3, press OK in Step 2. Not sure here, i think here you have to be fast.

Finally a message should say "file has been signed successfully..." Restart the System.

I thought it is random, but it works for me everytime, since i pay atttention to the order. (win7home 64bit here)


----------



## phl0w

Thanks a lot, will try when I get home.
By uninstalling USB oc attempts, should I uninstall those ports altogether?


----------



## Thunderbringer

Yeah. Then reboot *-> mx300 should work again at 125hz <-*this is the aim. If this is the case, you are ready to go with Step 1.


----------



## phl0w

I owe you a beer, mate!








Your procedure worked like a charm. LOL, after so many failed tries, and reading loads about it on different forums where people didn't get it to work either, you did it.
I think the "secret" is to not install the hdiusbf.sys file by yourself but just run setup.exe in Test Mode, which apparently does the rest. All one have to do then is hit install-restart-OK in succession and reboot.
Before that, even when I was in Test Mode, Windows would return the unsigned driver error when I tried to install (right-click->install) hdiusbf.sys.
Finally my beloved MX300 gets put to good use again!

Thank you, again!


----------



## Derp

Still looking for a method to do this in windows 8. If anyone knows of a way then please share.


----------



## Feyla

Hi there,

I have used this method for years with my Microsoft WMO, but after a recent hardware upgrade, I am unable to change the polling rate it seems.

I have followed the steps exactly, no matter what I try it always reports 125hz on dimr.

The hardware upgrade was to a Haswell (1150) CPU, i5 4670k, with a Z87 chipset motherboard, Gigabyte Z87-D3HP.

Any idea why it would not be working for me? I am using a USB 2.0 port.

Full spec, if it makes any difference:

Win7 64bit
i5 4670k
Gigabyte Z87-D3HP
ATI Radeon HD 7950
8GB DDR3 1600MHz
Samsung 128GB 830
ASUS Xonar D2


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyla*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have used this method for years with my Microsoft WMO, but after a recent hardware upgrade, I am unable to change the polling rate it seems.
> 
> I have followed the steps exactly, no matter what I try it always reports 125hz on dimr.
> 
> The hardware upgrade was to a Haswell (1150) CPU, i5 4670k, with a Z87 chipset motherboard, Gigabyte Z87-D3HP.
> 
> Any idea why it would not be working for me? I am using a USB 2.0 port.
> 
> Full spec, if it makes any difference:
> 
> Win7 64bit
> i5 4670k
> Gigabyte Z87-D3HP
> ATI Radeon HD 7950
> 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
> Samsung 128GB 830
> ASUS Xonar D2


Im gonna take a guess here, and say you now use Windows 8?, that or you changed to a mouse like the Comfort 6000 which is locked to 125hz (bluetrack)


----------



## Feyla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Im gonna take a guess here, and say you now use Windows 8?, that or you changed to a mouse like the Comfort 6000 which is locked to 125hz (bluetrack)


No, same mouse and still windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Axaion

beats me, there shouldent be a problem -.-


----------



## jayfkay

I recently decided to uninstall the logitech gaming driver, however it seems impossible to set the hz from 1000 to 500 with this method







stays at 1000 at all times. Any idea if thats normal? guess I will be reinstallling the driver then..
using g400 btw. also for some wierd reasonm it shows 2 "hid comfortable" mice while I only have the g400 installed.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I recently decided to uninstall the logitech gaming driver, however it seems impossible to set the hz from 1000 to 500 with this method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stays at 1000 at all times. Any idea if thats normal? guess I will be reinstallling the driver then..
> using g400 btw. also for some wierd reasonm it shows 2 "hid comfortable" mice while I only have the g400 installed.


Why would you set it to 500Hz instead of 1000Hz?


----------



## jayfkay

been used to it. heck i used 250hz for over a year when I still had an mx518. but i guess ill live with it, its not that bad after all








folks uninstall logitech driver unless u wanna use macro.


----------



## wirefox

If you have admin rights on your PC (likely you do)

I found this CMD prompt way of removing the 7601 watermarking.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/212819-test-mode-windows-7-build-7601-watermark-remove-desktop.html

After you get into the elevated cmd prompt. enter the commands... then reboot.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> If you have admin rights on your PC (likely you do)
> 
> I found this CMD prompt way of removing the 7601 watermarking.
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/212819-test-mode-windows-7-build-7601-watermark-remove-desktop.html
> 
> After you get into the elevated cmd prompt. enter the commands... then reboot.


I will post this on main post. Thank you!


----------



## superior

Can anyone tell me the differences (improvements/performance, etc) it'll make to my v3 from the standard 125 hertz?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the differences (improvements/performance, etc) it'll make to my v3 from the standard 125 hertz?


v3?, what?

Do you mean MSI 3.0, IME 3.0 or Intellimouse Explorer 3.0?, never heard it called v3 ever lol

When Sujoy did the spintable tests, the IME 3.0 was part of it, he tested it at 125, 500 and 1000hz i belive, and the performance was best at 1000hz, and pretty good at 500hz, the post is on esreality.

Also, im waiting for that list you promised me.


----------



## superior

This isn't working for me, I've put it in the USB 2.0 port, done everything as followed and it's still reading as 125 hertz, yes I've restarted.

This is in regards to my MIE 3.0, any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imprecision

Sorry that I LOL DIDN'T READ these 19 pages so this may have been mentioned already, but in Windows 8 you can disable driver signature enforcement from the advanced startup menu instead of using DSEO (which doesn't work in win8). Then just install the driver after advanced restart, no signing required. I used this to install the QL accel drivers you might find floating around the web -- I use them to scale the CPI on my Zowie FK. It may help anything involving unsigned drivers and so it should let you use OPs method in win8. I have an io1.1 coming on Monday and I'll try it then, but if anyone wants to give it a go in the mean time please do!

Here's a video: 




Edit: Nevermind. This method didn't work and furthermore made Windows really angry at the moufiltr drivers on my FK so that I had to remove them and reinstall the mouse and custom drivers. Despite allowing the hidusbf.inf file to install, Windows remained unhappy with hidusbf.sys even with driver signature enforcement disabled on advanced startup. Still SOL on Windows 8!


----------



## daav1d

I have my WMO set to 500hz now but i want to try it @1000hz. Is it just to open setup.exe and change or do i have to uninstall and do it all over again?


----------



## Syncope

Still no method for Windows 8 users?


----------



## LLiH

After I did the "Remove watermark" steps.
My usb port does not work. Please help!


----------



## Axaion

Go to Device manager by keyboard, and uninstall/remove the USB ports, reboot, redo.


----------



## LLiH

I did. Same thing happened


----------



## Axaion

If all fails, reinstall windows 7, lol


----------



## LLiH

The fix for the polling rate works perfectly. But the watermark removal is the thing that causes my port to not work.
The downloads provided via the program are not downloadable. I did the first method in the start of the thread.
Would LOVE if someone could help me out.


----------



## Partier

Hi,

I recently upgraded my pc to a z87 package and I am finding that the usb ports are just refusing to overclock (win7 64x).

I am using an Intellimouse 3.0 which worked fine at 500hz on my previous system. I have tried it in many different usb 2.0 ports and 3.0 ports (shouldn't work) but it just seems to refuse to increase (or decrease) from 125hz. I have tried different methods of installing the drivers including the one listed on this forum, the ngohq guide and the method I used on my old system.

The thing that bothers me the most is that it isn't consistent. For example most of the time when I install the hidusbf.sys nothing happens, however on other times it disables that port on restart. I have read some people having a similar problem with a similar setup to me on other forums but there hasn't been any solutions so far.

Has anyone else had similar troubles with this setup? Could it be the motherboard drivers are conflicting on some level?

Many thanks.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partier*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently upgraded my pc to a z87 package and I am finding that the usb ports are just refusing to overclock (win7 64x).
> 
> I am using an Intellimouse 3.0 which worked fine at 500hz on my previous system. I have tried it in many different usb 2.0 ports and 3.0 ports (shouldn't work) but it just seems to refuse to increase (or decrease) from 125hz. I have tried different methods of installing the drivers including the one listed on this forum, the ngohq guide and the method I used on my old system.
> 
> The thing that bothers me the most is that it isn't consistent. For example most of the time when I install the hidusbf.sys nothing happens, however on other times it disables that port on restart. I have read some people having a similar problem with a similar setup to me on other forums but there hasn't been any solutions so far.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar troubles with this setup? Could it be the motherboard drivers are conflicting on some level?
> 
> Many thanks.


Which motherboard?


----------



## Partier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Which motherboard?


Using Gigabyte Z87X-D3H.

The person having the problem on ngohq forums was using Z87-D3HP which seems like a bit of a coincidence.


----------



## Memod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLiH*
> 
> The fix for the polling rate works perfectly. But the watermark removal is the thing that causes my port to not work.
> The downloads provided via the program are not downloadable. I did the first method in the start of the thread.
> Would LOVE if someone could help me out.


I have the same problem as LLiH, the CMD commands to remove the watermark stop the mouse from working.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partier*
> 
> Using Gigabyte Z87X-D3H.
> 
> The person having the problem on ngohq forums was using Z87-D3HP which seems like a bit of a coincidence.


I dont know what motherboard Superior uses.. but if its a Z87 Gigabyte.. i think we have a pattern :|


----------



## LLiH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> I have the same problem as LLiH, the CMD commands to remove the watermark stop the mouse from working.


Thank you.
I was hoping someone else also got this problem.
I hope somebody knows how to fix.


----------



## Memod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLiH*
> 
> Thank you.
> I was hoping someone else also got this problem.
> I hope somebody knows how to fix.


I found a fix!! You simply have to download the patch from somewhere else. I can confirm this site works: http://download.chip.eu/en/Windows-7-Remove-Watermark_5029980.html


----------



## Diablosbud

Would this potentially reduce jitter on a USB DAC? I'm not having problems with playback, but if it could reduce jitter I might as well do it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Would this potentially reduce jitter on a USB DAC? I'm not having problems with playback, but if it could reduce jitter I might as well do it.


DACs aren't transmitter devices. They only transfer from the computer so no improvements to be had. There are two ways they work : Bulk transfer or constant small transfer, which is bound by latency which causes jitter. Bulk transfer is good for a high-bandwidth stream but not so much for a jammed stream, much better way to mitigate that is to look for system DPC latency spikes

Energy saving apps cause DPC spikes and early Gigabyte boards as well (the ones with Realtek LAN chips)

Also two types of DACs : One that streams from USB and the other have their output from optical. If that optical has a problem i don't know what else will be less jittery since DPC latency spikes is at large here


----------



## LLiH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> I found a fix!! You simply have to download the patch from somewhere else. I can confirm this site works: http://download.chip.eu/en/Windows-7-Remove-Watermark_5029980.html


Thank you so much! I love you!


----------



## nordschleife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partier*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently upgraded my pc to a z87 package and I am finding that the usb ports are just refusing to overclock (win7 64x).
> 
> I am using an Intellimouse 3.0 which worked fine at 500hz on my previous system. I have tried it in many different usb 2.0 ports and 3.0 ports (shouldn't work) but it just seems to refuse to increase (or decrease) from 125hz. I have tried different methods of installing the drivers including the one listed on this forum, the ngohq guide and the method I used on my old system.
> 
> The thing that bothers me the most is that it isn't consistent. For example most of the time when I install the hidusbf.sys nothing happens, however on other times it disables that port on restart. I have read some people having a similar problem with a similar setup to me on other forums but there hasn't been any solutions so far.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar troubles with this setup? Could it be the motherboard drivers are conflicting on some level?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hello, I registered just to answer this:

I was almost giving up on this, and also having problems with pci too, (asus sabertooh), *then I turned off the xHCI option in the bios settings for USB* and did as follows:

* testmode was already enabled

- installed driver

- signed drivers (as admin, both 32 and 64 bit drivers (using w7 64) :

C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys

- exit

- Opened Setup, ticked "filter on device", choose 1000hz, left it alone didn't close it or press anything else.

- Reboot

honestly, this chipset is a PoS. My sound card keeps not being detected because of the PCI / irq sharing, which is terrible, and shares stuff all across sata, usb, pci16, pci1.. it's a pain to set up, impossible for a regular user to figure out what's wrong, and from what I read, even Asus staff can't figure out how to set this thing up.

Anyway, I hope it works for other users of this chipset..


----------



## Partier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordschleife*
> 
> Hello, I registered just to answer this:
> 
> I was almost giving up on this, ....


Disabling xHCI mode worked for me, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordschleife*
> 
> Hello, I registered just to answer this:
> 
> I was almost giving up on this, and also having problems with pci too, (asus sabertooh), *then I turned off the xHCI option in the bios settings for USB* and did as follows:
> 
> * testmode was already enabled
> 
> - installed driver
> 
> - signed drivers (as admin, both 32 and 64 bit drivers (using w7 64) :
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> - exit
> 
> - Opened Setup, ticked "filter on device", choose 1000hz, left it alone didn't close it or press anything else.
> 
> - Reboot
> 
> honestly, this chipset is a PoS. My sound card keeps not being detected because of the PCI / irq sharing, which is terrible, and shares stuff all across sata, usb, pci16, pci1.. it's a pain to set up, impossible for a regular user to figure out what's wrong, and from what I read, even Asus staff can't figure out how to set this thing up.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it works for other users of this chipset..


thanks for the information! added to the first post


----------



## Feyla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordschleife*
> 
> Hello, I registered just to answer this:
> 
> I was almost giving up on this, and also having problems with pci too, (asus sabertooh), *then I turned off the xHCI option in the bios settings for USB* and did as follows:
> 
> * testmode was already enabled
> 
> - installed driver
> 
> - signed drivers (as admin, both 32 and 64 bit drivers (using w7 64) :
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> - exit
> 
> - Opened Setup, ticked "filter on device", choose 1000hz, left it alone didn't close it or press anything else.
> 
> - Reboot
> 
> honestly, this chipset is a PoS. My sound card keeps not being detected because of the PCI / irq sharing, which is terrible, and shares stuff all across sata, usb, pci16, pci1.. it's a pain to set up, impossible for a regular user to figure out what's wrong, and from what I read, even Asus staff can't figure out how to set this thing up.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it works for other users of this chipset..


Thanks so much for posting this, I've not been able to overclock since upgrading to this chipset. Glad to finally find a fix!

Edit: Actually something has gone wrong for me, not sure if it's related to this or not.

I followed the above steps, it was working fine at 500hz. Then I did the remove watermark via CMD method:

*Removing watermark! Run CMD in admin mode (start button -> keyboard type: cmd , Now press CTRL + SHIFT + ENTER same time to accept admin rights).
Quote:
bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING OFF*

Then I rebooted, mouse non-responsive. It doesn't work anymore in USB 2 ports, but it works in my USB 3 ports. Any ideas?

Windows 7 64bit, Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical, Gigabyte Z87-D3HP


----------



## Memod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> I found a fix!! You simply have to download the patch from somewhere else. I can confirm this site works: http://download.chip.eu/en/Windows-7-Remove-Watermark_5029980.html


----------



## Feyla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*


Ah thanks, didin't see that, I'll have a go later when I get home. I assume I have to remove the filtering on the mouse and start again somehow or just disable test mode and go from there?

Edit: I ran the following command in CMD to reverse the action I did before bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON, ran the above remove watermark patch and it's working now. Thanks.


----------



## odin2free

so much better than using steelseries software for defining this value
wo thank you (though i like changing colors) ha but whatever will have to live with it


----------



## gaertner

I can't get this to work.
I tried several different tutorials on the internent (including this one) but my mouse stays at 125hz NO MATTER WHAT (everything else works as descriped in the tutorials).

System: Alienware m14x r2 (link)
Mouse: wmo 1.1a (plugged into the left usb port of my laptop (the port has power share but I disabled it in the bios))
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Psistorm

How do you remove the "Test Mode - Windows 7 - Build 7600" in the bottom right of your desktop? I saw the remove watermark on the first page in the OP's post, but that also takes the OS out of test mode and puts the polling rate back to default. Halp!!


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> How do you remove the "Test Mode - Windows 7 - Build 7600" in the bottom right of your desktop? I saw the remove watermark on the first page in the OP's post, but that also takes the OS out of test mode and puts the polling rate back to default. Halp!!


Previous page..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> I found a fix!! You simply have to download the patch from somewhere else. I can confirm this site works: http://download.chip.eu/en/Windows-7-Remove-Watermark_5029980.html


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Previous page..


Exact same problem. Removes the watermark, mouse stops working unless you plug it in another USB port (which then defaults it back to 125Hz).

Edit: I take that back. It works! Woohoo! I unplugged the mouse, tried it in another USB port, it worked but of course was automatically set to 125Hz which is immediately noticeably different, so I just decided to try and put it back in the port that was set to 1000Hz and voilah, it worked!

Thanks man!


----------



## LzbeL

Hello, I need help. I have an Intellimouse 1.1, and another mouse, and "Mouse Movement Recorder" says I have negative acceleration when precisely move the mouse only by the edges of the monitor, never when I move the mouse in the center. Anyone know why?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> Hello, I need help. I have an Intellimouse 1.1, and another mouse, and "Mouse Movement Recorder" says I have negative acceleration when precisely move the mouse only by the edges of the monitor, never when I move the mouse in the center. Anyone know why?


That's normal. The program is checking the difference between the output from the mouse and the modified cursor position on the monitor. Since you are hitting the edges, the cursor can not move and the program registers it as negative acceleration as the pointer movement is slower than the mouse movement.


----------



## LzbeL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's normal. The program is checking the difference between the output from the mouse and the modified cursor position on the monitor. Since you are hitting the edges, the cursor can not move and the program registers it as negative acceleration as the pointer movement is slower than the mouse movement.


So this is normal and happens to everyone?

And another question: there is no other way to OC the USB port? modifying the. sys USB port, and doing so Windows recognizes that file as "original"? I just do not really like the "automated" way with programs #1.

Thanks


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> So this is normal and happens to everyone?
> 
> And another question: there is no other way to OC the USB port? modifying the. sys USB port, and doing so Windows recognizes that file as "original"? I just do not really like the "automated" way with programs #1.
> 
> Thanks


It's the only way to force a specific refresh rate software-side.


----------



## LzbeL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's the only way to force a specific refresh rate software-side.


And it is not possible to manually edit the .sys right, and disable the protection of digital certificates? I don't need more.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> And it is not possible to manually edit the .sys right, and disable the protection of digital certificates? I don't need more.


You are basically already "manually editing the .sys" by using this. Digital certificates exist to verify the integrity of the original file. Even the tiniest change in it will make the file be invalidated for the checksum. That's why you need to enable test mode to disable digital driver signing.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLiH*
> 
> After I did the "Remove watermark" steps.
> My usb port does not work. Please help!


Download USB Deview from nirsoft. Remove USB devices and reconnect them. Usually did the trick for me back when I used this on W7.


----------



## Axaion

Or just go into device manager and uninstall it, reboot, and there you go :b


----------



## Psistorm

Unknownm, thank you so much for this guide.

This is immensely useful. An absolute must have on all of my computers from now on. I love high sensitivity and this makes it even better.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Unknownm, thank you so much for this guide.
> 
> This is immensely useful. An absolute must have on all of my computers from now on. I love high sensitivity and this makes it even better.


Thanks, still helpful. Too bad about usb 3.0 slots, but if you still have a motherboard that supported 2.0, use this guide


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Thanks, still helpful. Too bad about usb 3.0 slots, but if you still have a motherboard that supported 2.0, use this guide


I think I'm using USB 1.0 and it works good!


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordschleife*
> 
> Hello, I registered just to answer this:
> 
> I was almost giving up on this, and also having problems with pci too, (asus sabertooh), *then I turned off the xHCI option in the bios settings for USB* and did as follows:
> 
> * testmode was already enabled
> 
> - installed driver
> 
> - signed drivers (as admin, both 32 and 64 bit drivers (using w7 64) :
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys
> 
> - exit
> 
> - Opened Setup, ticked "filter on device", choose 1000hz, left it alone didn't close it or press anything else.
> 
> - Reboot
> 
> honestly, this chipset is a PoS. My sound card keeps not being detected because of the PCI / irq sharing, which is terrible, and shares stuff all across sata, usb, pci16, pci1.. it's a pain to set up, impossible for a regular user to figure out what's wrong, and from what I read, even Asus staff can't figure out how to set this thing up.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it works for other users of this chipset..


I was having a problem getting mine to work what I found for me was that xHCI setting didn't matter, it was once i installed USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver then I was unable to overclock the mouse


----------



## Pu239

Hey guys!

I just want to ask you if there is a method in win8/8.1 to increase polling rate? I saw that the win 7 methods don't work. Have this problem been solved since then?
Thanks


----------



## Axaion

Still not solved as far as i know, sadly.


----------



## uNfEiL

Hello guys, I'm thinking about increasing Hz on my Logitech MX518 from default 125 Hz but I've got few questions.
- Should I increase it to 500 Hz or 1000 Hz? What's better / reccomended?
- Is there any posibility to damage my USB port?
- Can I then return back the changes without any problems?
- Should I be aware of something?

Thanks


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm thinking about increasing Hz on my Logitech MX518 from default 125 Hz but I've got few questions.
> - Should I increase it to 500 Hz or 1000 Hz? What's better / reccomended?
> - Is there any posibility to damage my USB port?
> - Can I then return back the changes without any problems?
> - Should I be aware of something?
> 
> Thanks


-Mx518 will only output 500Hz afaik, so you should stick with that.
-There's always a chance. Depends on motherboard, mostly. My experience is that you can get a "dead" port that will be resurrected once you connect some other peripheral.
-Yes. Either System Restore or using the program.
-Doesn't work on Windows8.


----------



## uNfEiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> -Mx518 will only output 500Hz afaik, so you should stick with that.
> -There's always a chance. Depends on motherboard, mostly. My experience is that you can get a "dead" port that will be resurrected once you connect some other peripheral.
> -Yes. Either System Restore or using the program.
> -Doesn't work on Windows8.


Thank you for quick reply! I will probably let it go because I've just bought a new PC so I don't want to mess something up. I'll rather buy a new mouse. REP+!


----------



## Axaion

Think about it really, if ocing the single usb port for your mouse would kill it, then ANY mouse that comes by default with 1000hz would kill it on plug in, this does not randomly happen, and if the port dies it was faulty from the get go and would die regardless.

The problem with the port "dying" when ocing is because the steps were not followed, to get the port back and try again its as simple as either plug into another port, go into device manager and uninstall the mouse, reboot and itll work again, albeit at the stock 125hz.

repeat till it works basicly, if you dont want to replug your mouse, just use your keyboard to navigate to device manager and do it


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm thinking about increasing Hz on my Logitech MX518 from default 125 Hz but I've got few questions.
> - Should I increase it to 500 Hz or 1000 Hz? What's better / reccomended?
> - Is there any posibility to damage my USB port?
> - Can I then return back the changes without any problems?
> - Should I be aware of something?
> 
> Thanks


It won't fry hardware-side, but the new drivers can cause issues on that particular port. Meaning yes, you can revert the changes if it's necessary.


----------



## TK421

I must open setup.exe everytime that a mouse is connected?

Also, why is my polling rate lower when I move mouse slower?


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I must open setup.exe everytime that a mouse is connected?
> 
> Also, why is my polling rate lower when I move mouse slower?


Afaik it's associated to your pointing device's information, so it should retain the setting in a per-port, per-device basis.
Rule of thumb is, if the mouse is connected for the first time, you'll have to run it. Else, it should work all right.

Because the mouse isn't sending more updates.
Polling rate (1000Hz setting for example) is the frequency at which the OS asks for updates, what you see when checking the polling rate is the number of returned updates (or when the mouse's MCU sent a packet because it deemed it had an update).

Do not confuse updates with counts, though.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I must open setup.exe everytime that a mouse is connected?
> 
> Also, why is my polling rate lower when I move mouse slower?


No, just set it up once, reboot and youre done

the polling rate is slower because youre moving it slower, requireing less updates, its perfectly normal.
move the mouse at a constant speed of 1m/s+ and it should be stable +-20hz


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Anyone knows why I can't go over 500Hz on my Deathadder 3.5G Black? I did everything following the steps stated here...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I must open setup.exe everytime that a mouse is connected?
> 
> Also, why is my polling rate lower when I move mouse slower?


It's actually not slower, it just reads the DirectInput update rate, which is rate limited to when there's actually something going on.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Afaik it's associated to your pointing device's information, so it should retain the setting in a per-port, per-device basis.
> Rule of thumb is, if the mouse is connected for the first time, you'll have to run it. Else, it should work all right.
> 
> Because the mouse isn't sending more updates.
> Polling rate (1000Hz setting for example) is the frequency at which the OS asks for updates, what you see when checking the polling rate is the number of returned updates (or when the mouse's MCU sent a packet because it deemed it had an update).
> 
> Do not confuse updates with counts, though.


So if I use USB A on Mouse 1, I should run the filter program and it should be ok the next time I connect the mouse to that port? But how about if I change mouses? I should run the program again with mouse 2?


----------



## Pu239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Think about it really, if ocing the single usb port for your mouse would kill it, then ANY mouse that comes by default with 1000hz would kill it on plug in, this does not randomly happen, and if the port dies it was faulty from the get go and would die regardless.
> 
> The problem with the port "dying" when ocing is because the steps were not followed, to get the port back and try again its as simple as either plug into another port, go into device manager and uninstall the mouse, reboot and itll work again, albeit at the stock 125hz.
> 
> repeat till it works basicly, if you dont want to replug your mouse, just use your keyboard to navigate to device manager and do it


I'd supplement this post with that little thing, that when using win8/8.1 even with the steps correctly followed, you will "kill" your port. You have to do the device manager stuff to get it back again.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> Anyone knows why I can't go over 500Hz on my Deathadder 3.5G Black? I did everything following the steps stated here...


Because your DeathAdder 3.5G has the polling rate saved on the internal memory.

For that model, you need to change the polling rate via drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So if I use USB A on Mouse 1, I should run the filter program and it should be ok the next time I connect the mouse to that port? But how about if I change mouses? I should run the program again with mouse 2?


Yes, it should be fine.

As far as I remember, you need to do it again with different mice.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Because your DeathAdder 3.5G has the polling rate saved on the internal memory.
> 
> For that model, you need to change the polling rate via drivers.


I already set it to 1000Hz on the sofware, but the dimr just registers 524Hz maximum... What could be happening?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pu239*
> 
> I'd supplement this post with that little thing, that when using win8/8.1 even with the steps correctly followed, you will "kill" your port. You have to do the device manager stuff to get it back again.


didnt think id have to mention that as its been stated multiple times that you cannot OC the usb port in win 8/8.1 yet


----------



## Pu239

Well, for me, who got familiar with this topic just yesterday, it was quite not trivial. I spent long hours to find out, how i could increase the polling rate, then more hours, how to fix my usb port


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pu239*
> 
> Well, for me, who got familiar with this topic just yesterday, it was quite not trivial. I spent long hours to find out, how i could increase the polling rate, then more hours, how to fix my usb port


Yeah, probably would be nice for new people that it clearly says in huge letters that this does not work on win8/8.1


----------



## uNfEiL

Hey guys,

I only downloaded USB.zip and launched "setup.exe", confirmed administrator access and just looked what is in that. Then I just turned it off, *didnt change anything*. And maybe hour later my PC randomly rebooted and my windows sensitivity sometimes randomly changes by itself from 6/11 to 7/11. Not always but sometimes. Im not sure if its because of "setup.exe" but random reboot and random windows sensitivity changing really scares me. First time sens. changed while I was in "Osu!" and then when I was in League of Legends (that time it also rebooted). Have I messed something? I have already deleted USB.zip and rebooted PC once again, dont know why it happened.

*//edit:* AND again! I was playing Osu and loading league of legends in background and it again changed windows sensitivity from 6/11 to 7/11 BY ITSELF! What is going on?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I only downloaded USB.zip and launched "setup.exe", confirmed administrator access and just looked what is in that. Then I just turned it off, *didnt change anything*. And maybe hour later my PC randomly rebooted and my windows sensitivity sometimes randomly changes by itself from 6/11 to 7/11. Not always but sometimes. Im not sure if its because of "setup.exe" but random reboot and random windows sensitivity changing really scares me. First time sens. changed while I was in "Osu!" and then when I was in League of Legends (that time it also rebooted). Have I messed something? I have already deleted USB.zip and rebooted PC once again, dont know why it happened.
> 
> *//edit:* AND again! I was playing Osu and loading league of legends in background and it again changed windows sensitivity from 6/11 to 7/11 BY ITSELF! What is going on?


Sounds like a software issue. I havent used this guide myself as i downloaded the version on ngo, but it should be the same and i do not experience any issues.

Have you installd anything at all the past day or so?

Do you use logitech mouse drivers?


----------



## uNfEiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Sounds like a software issue. I havent used this guide myself as i downloaded the version on ngo, but it should be the same and i do not experience any issues.
> 
> Have you installd anything at all the past day or so?
> 
> Do you use logitech mouse drivers?


I downloaded Logitech drivers like few days ago because I wanted 950 DPI but everything was alright, no problems. The problems came just today after I downloaded USB.zip and started "setup.exe" but I didnt change anything! Just looked what is in that and I clicked in some selection to see whats in there but didnt change anything there. Then I canceled "setup.exe". I also changed USB port and still happening.

Ok I think Ive found an answer. When I increase in League of Legends mouse speed from default 50 to 60, it also changes my windows sensitivity by itself from 6/11 to 7/11. It always happens after I load to the game. 1 question. WHY? I havent got that problem because I was using mouse acceleration enabled and 800 DPI and 45 mouse speed in LoL, but now Im playing with mouse acceleration disabled 800 DPI and wanted to increase mouse speed from 45 to 60 but it just changes also my win sens.... Why it is so?

//now I changed mouse speed in LoL from 60 to 50 and everthing is alright. I want 60 but cant...


----------



## Axaion

just for fun try uninstalling the mouse drivers, uninstall the mouse again in device manager, and reboot - and run CCleaner (make sure it does not clear your internet historry and such if you dont want it to) and have it clear your registry, reboot again, and see if it works

a lot of hassle i know.. but only thing i can think of right now


----------



## uNfEiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> just for fun try uninstalling the mouse drivers, uninstall the mouse again in device manager, and reboot - and run CCleaner (make sure it does not clear your internet historry and such if you dont want it to) and have it clear your registry, reboot again, and see if it works
> 
> a lot of hassle i know.. but only thing i can think of right now


I uninstalled the mouse driver. But what do you mean in this: *uninstall the mouse again in device manager*? To do it like this way? http://i.imgur.com/7dQ3qTW.jpg


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> I uninstalled the mouse driver. But what do you mean in this: *uninstall the mouse again in device manager*? To do it like this way? http://i.imgur.com/7dQ3qTW.jpg


yep


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm thinking about increasing Hz on my Logitech MX518 from default 125 Hz but I've got few questions.
> - Should I increase it to 500 Hz or 1000 Hz? What's better / reccomended?
> - Is there any posibility to damage my USB port?
> - Can I then return back the changes without any problems?
> - Should I be aware of something?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on what OS you're using.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Depends on what OS you're using.


But it doesent? - it does not work on Windows 8/8.1 at all, which has been said a lot in the thread and should really be added to the OP
The rest is entirely up to the user, 500/1000hz
The chance to damage a USB port is the same across all OS (that support this) As it would be a hardware issue.
The way to get it back is the same (Just plug into another port, or uninstall in device manage and it'll re-detect)
He should be aware (and is now) that is does not worth with Windows 8


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> But it doesent? - it does not work on Windows 8/8.1 at all, which has been said a lot in the thread and should really be added to the OP
> The rest is entirely up to the user, 500/1000hz
> The chance to damage a USB port is the same across all OS (that support this) As it would be a hardware issue.
> The way to get it back is the same (Just plug into another port, or uninstall in device manage and it'll re-detect)
> He should be aware (and is now) that is does not worth with Windows 8


Yeah was just saying, anything else will work other than 8/8.1. lol


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yeah was just saying, anything else will work other than 8/8.1. lol


Yeah, but you answered a multiple question with that.. its like going
Hey, can i loan 100$
Can you stand on your head and boop your nose at the same time?
how many fingers am i holding up?
whats 2+8?

and answering "yes" to all of them lol


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Yeah, but you answered a multiple question with that.. its like going
> Hey, can i loan 100$
> Can you stand on your head and boop your nose at the same time?
> how many fingers am i holding up?
> whats 2+8?
> 
> and answering "yes" to all of them lol


Yeah.


----------



## uNfEiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> just for fun try uninstalling the mouse drivers, uninstall the mouse again in device manager, and reboot - and run CCleaner (make sure it does not clear your internet historry and such if you dont want it to) and have it clear your registry, reboot again, and see if it works
> 
> a lot of hassle i know.. but only thing i can think of right now


Well, I did everything you advised but it didnt help. However, my windows sensitivity doesnt change from 6/11 to 7/11 when I change mouse speed in League of Legends from 50 to 55 . But it does change win sens to 7/11 when I change mouse speed in LoL to 60. Really really weeeeeeird!...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> Well, I did everything you advised but it didnt help. However, my windows sensitivity doesnt change from 6/11 to 7/11 when I change mouse speed in League of Legends from 50 to 55 . But it does change win sens to 7/11 when I change mouse speed in LoL to 60. Really really weeeeeeird!...


that is all kinds of.. weird lol, ive never messed with LoLs sens scaler - but i assume you could do this before without it going ham on you?
Dunno what to say really, you should have cleared any software related issues with your mouse by doing that


----------



## uNfEiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> that is all kinds of.. weird lol, ive never messed with LoLs sens scaler - but i assume you could do this before without it going ham on you?
> Dunno what to say really, you should have cleared any software related issues with your mouse by doing that


I dont know what to say either. I installed the mouse driver only because of increasing DPI to 950, thats all. This is first time I increased mouse speed in LoL, because as I said, I disabled mouse acceleration. But I dont understand what does influence win sens in LoL. How can it be related? 55 mouse speed in LoL is alright, 60 is not. I havent changed any other settings in mouse drivers / win settings...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uNfEiL*
> 
> I dont know what to say either. I installed the mouse driver only because of increasing DPI to 950, thats all. This is first time I increased mouse speed in LoL, because as I said, I disabled mouse acceleration. But I dont understand what does influence win sens in LoL. How can it be related? 55 mouse speed in LoL is alright, 60 is not. I havent changed any other settings in mouse drivers / win settings...


I guess you could try and get used to it, pretty sure it wouldent be a big problem for you.

Myself ive never messed with the LoL sens so i cant help, sorry

Anyone else here tried messing with the lol sens?, If so, do you experience the same issue?


----------



## MonarchX

My Zowie FK mouse already came with a 1000Hz option. When I use the Mouse Rate Checker app, it displays polling rate up to 1000Hz, but its not static at 1000Hz - is that how it supposed to be?

I think my Xbox 360 controller uses only 125Mhz polling rate on my PC because when I use it to control mouse cursor within Windows 8.1, Mouse Rate Checker hovers around 60-110Hz... How can I make all USB ports use 1000Hz for all games in Windows 8.1 (all newest updates installed)??? I disabled USB 3.0, USB legacy device, and some USB xHCI mode. I only left the raw USB 2.0 support in Windows. This actually reduced my USB driver latencies when I checked with LatencyMon. Now I just need to make sure all USB ports use 1000Hz polling. I saw some guides that talk about over-writing USB drivers - is that what I need to do? Could someone link me to the latest Windows 8.1 "hacked" USB driver?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My Zowie FK mouse already came with a 1000Mhz option. When I use the Mouse Rate Checker app, it displays polling rate up to 1000Mhz, but its not static at 1000Mhz - is that how it supposed to be?
> 
> I think my Xbox 360 controller uses only 125Mhz polling rate on my PC because when I use it to control mouse cursor within Windows 8.1, Mouse Rate Checker hovers around 60-110Mhz... How can I make all USB ports use 1000Mhz for all games in Windows 8.1 (all newest updates installed)??? I disabled USB 3.0, USB legacy device, and some USB xHCI mode. I only left the raw USB 2.0 support in Windows. This actually reduced my USB driver latencies when I checked with LatencyMon. Now I just need to make sure all USB ports use 1000Mhz polling. I saw some guides that talk about over-writing USB drivers - is that what I need to do? Could someone link me to the latest Windows 8.1 "hacked" USB driver?


Since when did USB have 1GHz polling rate .... wow ...


----------



## MonarchX

Oops, I meant Hz. My bad. I know you feel it was very important to point out as nobody would ever guess that I meant to type 1000Hz instead of 1000Mhz.


----------



## Psistorm

Lmao ^


----------



## MonarchX

So.... How do I make my Wired USB controller use 1000Hz polling rate in Windows 8.1? Is there a hacked / overclocked USB driver out there somewhere???


----------



## detto87

Nope.


----------



## daarkside

ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ)
ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ)
Windows 7 64-bit
logitech mx518 (windows autoinstall driver)

*Table of content*^^
Short story of misery + solution to get it working

I recently moved from a AM3 board towards ASRock z97 pro4, started gaming, something felt fishy, then i remembered, mouse polling rate...
So, I was doing the posted guide, it wasnt working, then i have read the OP once again(had this guide + files on the HD).
Quote:


> Thursday, May 24th, 2012:
> THIS IS ONLY FOR USB 2.0!!!


Looked up the manual, my mouse was plugged into an USB 2.0 slot (manual, page 3, No. 11 "USB 2.0 Ports (USB23). Then i decided to lower the rate to 62, hit restard and rebootet. Worked. It seems rediculous, but the 2.0 slots are either that slow by default(even 250hz didnt work) or not all/some of them(4x 2.0 slots) have different specifications or i did something wrong 5 times in a row;(. However

*solution to get it working*
1. Plug the mouse into an USB 3.0 port (Manual, page 3, No. 12 "USB 3.0 Ports (USB3_2_3))
2. Disable USB 3.0 in the UEFI
3. Do the guide from the OP
4. done

I listed the ports i used precisely, because i tested only those two. Other solutions might and most likely are possible, but because i already had enought trouble with my fresh system, i refuse to do any more testing as of now. Sry. I dont need USB 3.0 anyway, so i personally am happy with the current state, my mx518 works at 500hz. Still, i am curious to know what the hell was the problem in the first place, why it didnt work with USB 2.0 ports in the first place. And ofc, i just wanted to share how i got it working with this particular setup, since the z97 boards are just ~2 months on the market.

gl


----------



## Lefteris

Hi people

I have win 7 64 bit and I ran the setup.exe from the USB.zip, then I unticked mouses only but I can't see my Mad Catz TE Stick with the XBOX drivers (plugged in USB 2.0), I see the other devices but my TE stick wont show in the USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Setup list. Do you know how I will make it show up?

Thanks


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> *LOG:*
> 
> *Friday, November 09, 2013th*
> 
> Driver not working on your modern chipset? READ THIS
> 
> Wednesday, August 28th, 2013
> Removing watermark! Run CMD in admin mode (start button -> keyboard type: cmd , Now press CTRL + SHIFT + ENTER same time to accept admin rights).
> Reboot, watermark gone!
> 
> From: Link
> 
> *Saturday, March 09, 2013: *
> 
> DOES NOT WORK with WINDOWS 8/8.1 32/64. I do not know of a method that works for all mice so please stand by while I do more research and testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thursday, May 24th, 2012: *
> 
> THIS IS ONLY FOR USB 2.0!!!
> 
> *Saturday, Mar 26, 2011:*
> 
> Updated Guide: Windows XP 64-bit
> 
> *Saturday, Jan 01, 2011:*
> 
> increase usb poll rate in ubuntu, follow this guide
> 
> *Thursday, Oct 07th, 2010:*
> 
> If your USB port is broken (AKA plug in the mouse and it doesn't detect) *try this method*. However, like I said before. Not all mouses work 100% with HIDUSBF and sometimes cause random usb errors (due to stock mouse drivers). Please don't worry about this screwing up your pc, delete the driver. Restart and reinstall the driver again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *|Guide:|*
> 
> If your like me and hate default 125hz that all windows install (Unless you modify) here is a quick way to change your USB polling rate to 1000hz (1.00ms response time).
> 
> *Windows Vista & 7 64-bit*
> 
> 1. What you need: USB.zip, any link:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?71lchfvl8p9cibg
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/rPJEs6zK/USB.html
> 
> http://speedy.sh/nmsYr/USB.zip
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/zcgc3m
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zh6w5mhcv
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/19468303/USB.zip.html
> 
> 2. Extract HIDUSBF.zip & dimr.exe into a folder
> 
> 3. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install (If Warning comes up about unsigned drivers don't worry)
> 
> 4. Open up dseo13b.exe and check "Enable Test Mode"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Reboot
> 
> 6. After Reboot you will see "Test mode Windows XXXX build XXXX" You can get rid of this but for now reopen dseo13b.exe and check "Sign a system file"
> 
> 7. In the box type in "C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\HIDUSBF.sys". If correct a window will come up saying "The system file has been signed succesfully..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Reboot
> 
> 9. Reopen HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"
> 
> 10. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe. If it's still runs default 125hz reboot your windows Vista or 7 64-bit operating system again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _12. To remove watermark open dseo13b.exe and click on Remove watermarks. It will link you to the website with the correct files to remove it_
> 
> *Windows XP + 64-bit/Vista & 7 32-bit*
> 
> 1. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install
> 
> (Note sometimes with XP if you apply and the mouse stops responding in this case restart again and try again)
> 
> 2. Open HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"
> 
> 3. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate
> 
> 4. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe.
> 
> *|Others:|*
> 
> *Fix mouse with MarkC Windows 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix, here more here on how to improve game stats*


Unknownm,

I've thanked you before, but you deserve another!

I do this on ALL of my computers now. I can't say how it is for regular mice, as I only use gaming mice (original Razer Diamondbacks (not 3G) to be exact), but for me, upping the USB Polling Rate makes an INSANE difference. I've been playing much better ever since I originally did this roughly a little over a year ago. I feel that this is also VERY important if you have fast monitors (120Hz, ASUS 144Hz, Eizo "240Hz", Lightboost, etc.)

The average person would likely see this as unnecessary, but I disagree. I've tested the difference of the stock Windows 125Hz to 707Hz (the max that my Diamondbacks can run) and the difference is astonishing. I remember too - when I first made this change, I was playing on a piece of garbage $100 non-HD 32" LCD T.V. It still made a huge difference. I then saw CallSignVega's setup, and really realized that fast-paced hardware is what I needed. I've always been a die-hard first person shooter guy. I am now running surround Eizo FG2421's with a rig to power them properly, and I consistently take first place in shooter games. I just played my best match of Crysis 3 last night, 73-20 on deathmatch.

Thanks again Unknownm. I almost want to donate to you for doing this. It really makes a big difference. Any new computer that I get, this is the first thing that I do after installing Windows =)


----------



## Aventadoor

Does USB polling rate overclocking effect other things you might have plugged inn?
Like audio equiptment like DACs etc?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Does USB polling rate overclocking effect other things you might have plugged inn?
> Like audio equiptment like DACs etc?


Nope


----------



## MonttY

Can I overclock my mouse to 1000hz on Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## detto87

No.


----------



## MonttY

so there's no way I can overclock my mouse(defaultly set to 125hz) to 500/1000hz on win8.1?


----------



## detto87

Still no. That's why I'm looking to switching back to Linux once again. There it's possible to overclock my WMO to 1000Hz + disable all acceleration systemwide.


----------



## gonX

Yeah, both Windows 7 and Windows 8(.1) have made it increasingly difficult to modify system files, which is what this hack does.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yeah, both Windows 7 and Windows 8(.1) have made it increasingly difficult to modify system files, which is what this hack does.


Cuz they don't want clowns who don't know what they are doing to mess up the OS files because some website thought them some "hacks to speed up OS"


----------



## iDShaDoW

I'm going to read this through from the beginning but in the hopes of being saved a good chunk of time, can anyone tell me if this will work for PS/2 mice on Windows 7?

Also, will this degrade the lifespan of your mouse anywhere? I've read some people somewhere said it reduced theirs dramatically.

I have an old school mouse and they're becoming harder and harder to find so I don't want to really push it too much if so - and if it does, is there a recommended amount of polling overclock to keep it at that is considered "safe"?


----------



## metal571

I wouldn't overclock anything related to PS/2.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> I'm going to read this through from the beginning but in the hopes of being saved a good chunk of time, can anyone tell me if this will work for PS/2 mice on Windows 7?
> 
> Also, will this degrade the lifespan of your mouse anywhere? I've read some people somewhere said it reduced theirs dramatically.
> 
> I have an old school mouse and they're becoming harder and harder to find so I don't want to really push it too much if so - and if it does, is there a recommended amount of polling overclock to keep it at that is considered "safe"?


PS/2 mice are interrupt based, but are capped at a certain frequency (I think 100 Hz).

Check this thread for increasing it beyond 100 Hz:
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/PS-2-Mouse-Report-Rate-under-Windows-7-x64/td-p/441128


----------



## ranseed

pretty sure I remember people getting 250hz on ps/2


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> pretty sure I remember people getting 250hz on ps/2


I edited my post to clarify that it was indeed possible to increase the interrupt rate


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> pretty sure I remember people getting 250hz on ps/2


Yeah seems like there's a few registry tweaks to make.

I had it it hitting like 155hz but can't get it beyond that. The old PS2Rate programs don't work.

Tried the MarkC fix I came across but that seems to limit it back to 100hz.


----------



## kennytran

Hi.

i got a MX518..

Does it still work to overclock the mx518 on Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit SP1?


----------



## Dragonheart91

Hey guys, is there still no solution on USB3 driver overriding refresh rate?

I use asus z87-c mobo. Installing USB3 intel driver boosts my flash speeds pretty noticeable, but in the same time I can't change usb refresh with it anymore. Deinstalling it helps. My mouse is plugged into the USB2.0 port btw, but it doesn't change anything.

Any info on how to get USB3.0 enabled for USB3 ports and old stock driver for USB2 ports?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennytran*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> i got a MX518..
> 
> Does it still work to overclock the mx518 on Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit SP1?


Yes, just anything after 8 is messed up mouse-wise


----------



## Gozal

This guide basically just disabled one of my usb ports... How do I revert all changes?


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gozal*
> 
> This guide basically just disabled one of my usb ports... How do I revert all changes?


Use two mice. Plug one into the dead port and the other into a working port. Go to device manager. Right click and uninstall the mouse that isn't working, then rescan for hardware changes.


----------



## Cipri

I tried for 2 times but doesn't work . My mouse stay at 125 Hz .























Why ?

I make this for Win 7 : http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower#post_7467193


----------



## LzbeL

Why is there no way to OC polling rate in windows 8.1? I dont understand...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> Why is there no way to OC polling rate in windows 8.1? I dont understand...


Because Microsoft improved security and hacking system dll's is pretty darn hard now.


----------



## shak3800

So in windows 8.1 the wmo mouse and intellimouse explorer 3.0 are pretty much useless right? They are so damn slow . They can only be used windows 7 ?

Do you believe that someday there will be a fix in windows 8/8.1 or is impossible to do that?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> So in windows 8.1 the wmo mouse and intellimouse explorer 3.0 are pretty much useless right? They are so damn slow . They can only be used windows 7 ?
> 
> Do you believe that someday there will be a fix in windows 8/8.1 or is impossible to do that?


It could be possible with a driver hack. But you'd still need a custom driver for that.


----------



## Cipri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cipri*
> 
> I tried for 2 times but doesn't work . My mouse stay at 125 Hz .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?
> 
> I make this for Win 7 : http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower#post_7467193


Nobody can help me ?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cipri*
> 
> Nobody can help me ?


what mouse do you have?
there are some mice that just refuses it


----------



## shak3800

Sorry for the noob question , I understand that the increase of polling rate increases accuracy but does it also increase the speed of the mouse pointer ? Or that is the 400 dpi and is meant to be that slow?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question , I understand that the increase of polling rate increases accuracy but does it also increase the speed of the mouse pointer ? Or that is the 400 dpi and is meant to be that slow?


The polling rate should not increase the speed of the mouse pointer, as the mouse is only polled for updated coordinates, relatively.
So at 125 Hz and your mouse moves 8 pixels positively on the X axis in 8 ms, that would be sent as 1 packet of 8 pixels positively on the X axis, whereas with 1000 Hz, 8 packets of 1 pixel positively on the X axis will be sent.

That's why it doesn't really increase accuracy of your mouse, but it can increase the maximum velocity of the mouse as the axises are sent as 8-bit signed integers, -127 to 127 pixels per packet, per axis.

400 dpi is pretty slow though. On a 1920x1080 monitor that would mean you'd have to move (resolution / DPI, so 1920 / 400 =) 2.7 inches to get your cursor from one side of the monitor, to the other.


----------



## shak3800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 400 dpi is pretty slow though. On a 1920x1080 monitor that would mean you'd have to move (resolution / DPI, so 1920 / 400 =) 2.7 inches to get your cursor from one side of the monitor, to the other.


So this would mean that it takes longer to aim . I don't understand how this mouse with 400dpi is chosen from hardcore fps gamers. It is usable only at full pointer speed in control panel and it still feels slow. In mac yosemite the mouse is faster for some reason


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> So this would mean that it takes longer to aim . I don't understand how this mouse with 400dpi is chosen from hardcore fps gamers. It is usable only at full pointer speed in control panel and it still feels slow. In mac yosemite the mouse is faster for some reason


No you're wrong.

It doesn't take a longer or shorter distance to aim with 400 CPI.
You can adjust your in-game sensitivity from 0 to infinity and can achieve any speed you'd like.

400 CPI and ingame sensitivity of 10 is the exact same speed as 4000 CPI and ingame sensitivity of 1.

If you cannot use 400 CPI on the desktop with the mouse slider set to the middle.... well then you're probably a very uber high sens user. You won't see ANY pro gamer with such a high sens because it's bad for your muscle memory and precision.


----------



## Cipri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> what mouse do you have?
> there are some mice that just refuses it


Microsoft Intelli 1.1

I resolved







, but can i overclock my mouse from 125 hz to 500 hz ?

I use W7 64 .


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> So this would mean that it takes longer to aim . I don't understand how this mouse with 400dpi is chosen from hardcore fps gamers. It is usable only at full pointer speed in control panel and it still feels slow. In mac yosemite the mouse is faster for some reason


The mouse is faster in OSX because OSX has mouse acceleration enabled by default which allows most "slow" mice to be nicer to use (for some).
It's similar to keeping "Enhance Pointer Precision" enabled in Windows, except the OSX implementation is more exaggerated.

The average pro gamer in CS:GO uses

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/25kbeo/average_mouse_sens_of_top_2013_csgo_players/
, which is the equivalent to ~26 cm (10 1/5 inch) for a full 360 degree swipe.

Full pointer speed in Windows has a 3.5 multiplier, so with your mouse it'd be similar to using a 1400 DPI mouse. If you think that's still slow, then you're probably just a high sensitivity gamer.
I use 1600 DPI and think it's a bit too high, but 800 DPI is too slow.

And setting the Windows pointer speed to anything but 6/11 (1x multiplier) introduces interpolation/filtering (low multiplier) or pixel skipping (high multiplier):









(image not the best because Windows 8 Paint still has interpolation with the pen tool, but the high multiplier is obvious).

So basically you probably don't have the right mouse. Where possible, you should have a DPI that matches your sensitivity well enough that the game does not do any input filtering (e.g. 1 sensitivity in CS:GO).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> No you're wrong.
> 
> It doesn't take a longer or shorter distance to aim with 400 CPI.
> You can adjust your in-game sensitivity from 0 to infinity and can achieve any speed you'd like.
> 
> 400 CPI and ingame sensitivity of 10 is the exact same speed as 4000 CPI and ingame sensitivity of 1.
> 
> If you cannot use 400 CPI on the desktop with the mouse slider set to the middle.... well then you're probably a very uber high sens user. You won't see ANY pro gamer with such a high sens because it's bad for your muscle memory and precision.


While your sensitivity point is partially true, it's not really. The sensitivity should be as close to 1 where possible, to be truly accurate. 400 CPI at 10 sens will feel very different from 4000 CPI at 1 sens, simply because you lose pixel accuracy at such a high game sensitivity.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cipri*
> 
> Microsoft Intelli 1.1
> 
> I resolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but can i overclock my mouse from 125 hz to 500 hz ?
> 
> I use W7 64 .


yes the 1.1 should have no problem going to 250/500/1000 hz

Just make sure you are using the usb 2.0 port and not 3.0


----------



## shak3800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The mouse is faster in OSX because OSX has mouse acceleration enabled by default which allows most "slow" mice to be nicer to use (for some).
> It's similar to keeping "Enhance Pointer Precision" enabled in Windows, except the OSX implementation is more exaggerated.
> 
> The average pro gamer in CS:GO uses 2 sensitivity at 800 DPI, which is the equivalent to ~26 cm (10 1/5 inch) for a full 360 degree swipe.
> 
> Full pointer speed in Windows has a 3.5 multiplier, so with your mouse it'd be similar to using a 1400 DPI mouse. If you think that's still slow, then you're probably just a high sensitivity gamer.
> I use 1600 DPI and think it's a bit too high, but 800 DPI is too slow.
> 
> And setting the Windows pointer speed to anything but 6/11 (1x multiplier) introduces interpolation/filtering (low multiplier) or pixel skipping (high multiplier):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image not the best because Windows 8 Paint still has interpolation with the pen tool, but the high multiplier is obvious).
> 
> So basically you probably don't have the right mouse. Where possible, you should have a DPI that matches your sensitivity well enough that the game does not do any input filtering (e.g. 1 sensitivity in CS:GO).
> While your sensitivity point is partially true, it's not really. The sensitivity should be as close to 1 where possible, to be truly accurate. 400 CPI at 10 sens will feel very different from 4000 CPI at 1 sens, simply because you lose pixel accuracy at such a high game sensitivity.


Thanks a lot for the very informative response . I've certainly learned a lot and cleared my mind with differences between speed , acceleration and polling rate . Thanks again ,i will stick with wmo and intellimosue and get used to them . Currently i'm using the deathadder 3,5g with 1800 DPI at the moment and probably this why anything else seems slow to me.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> The average pro gamer in CS:GO uses 2 sensitivity at 800 DPI, which is the equivalent to ~26 cm (10 1/5 inch) for a full 360 degree swipe.


Erm , no.

Sens 2-3 at 400 DPI is what most pros use.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Erm , no.
> 
> Sens 2-3 at 400 DPI is what most pros use.


I couldn't remember if it was 800 or 400 DPI, but now I

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/25kbeo/average_mouse_sens_of_top_2013_csgo_players/
 and it's 2.4 sens at 400 DPI.
My point still stands though. If 2 sens at 800 DPI seemed low for shak3800, 2.4 sens at 400 DPI is even lower.


----------



## Cipri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> yes the 1.1 should have no problem going to 250/500/1000 hz
> 
> Just make sure you are using the usb 2.0 port and not 3.0


I use 2.0 . Cand you write the setps ???

Are the same with #1 post ?


----------



## Axaion

i use the method on NGOHQ, not sure if i can link it or not.. but im sure you can find it

1. Download Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider from this link.
2. Download HIDUSBF (attached below as hidusbf.zip).
3. Run Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider and choose Enable Test Mode.
4. Extract HIDUSBF to some folder, right click on HIDUSBF.inf and choose Install.
5. Run Setup.exe from HIDUSBF's folder, check the Filter on Device box and select your desired sample rate.
6. Run Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider again, choose Sign a System file and insert full path to the installed HIDUSBF.sys file (For example: C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys).
7. Restart your computer and enjoy.
8. Verify by using Mouse Rate or DirectInput Mouse Rate (attached below as mouserate.exe and dimr.exe)
9. If you would like to remove the test mode watermark, run Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider and choose Watermark removal.


----------



## shak3800

Does it worth it to downgrade from windows 8.1 to windows 7 for the polling rate fix for wmo/ie 3.0 ? Its hard to use wmo mouse on a 17inch screen due to the 400dpi.(multimedia use)

Also since I got used to deathadder 3.5g , i'm a claw grip user , which mouse would you recommend for fps and claw grip ?


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Does it worth it to downgrade from windows 8.1 to windows 7 for the polling rate fix for wmo/ie 3.0 ? Its hard to use wmo mouse on a 17inch screen due to the 400dpi.(multimedia use)
> 
> Also since I got used to deathadder 3.5g , i'm a claw grip user , which mouse would you recommend for fps and claw grip ?


It depends on how badly you want to use a MLT04 mouse at 1000Hz, and if you would rather downgrade OS than get a Fatal1ty motherboard.
If you want a mouse similar to the DA shape that is new and will function fully in win8 and beyond, I'd recommend the Zowie EC1-a or EC2-a. I'm using a EC1 eVo CL and the shape is close enough to a DA 3G.


----------



## shak3800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> It depends on how badly you want to use a MLT04 mouse at 1000Hz, and if you would rather downgrade OS than get a Fatal1ty motherboard.
> If you want a mouse similar to the DA shape that is new and will function fully in win8 and beyond, I'd recommend the Zowie EC1-a or EC2-a. I'm using a EC1 eVo CL and the shape is close enough to a DA 3G.


Unfortunately i'm using a laptop so can't use fatal1ty motherboard . Thanks for the recommendation although I have a tight budget , was thinking between cm xornet ,razer abyssus and steelseries kana since they seem good for claw grip . I was searching for cm storm spawn as well but can't seem to find anywhere to buy it for Europe.


----------



## shak3800

Update: I have just used wmo and ie 3.0 with call of duty advanced warfare and I love both mouse . For gaming they are great , even with 125hz polling rate and with 500hz they will be even better if I someday get bored and install windows 7. One thing I noticed is that wmo feels lighter and smaller than the ie 3.0 but can't seem to decide which one I lean forward it. One thing I have in concern is that the ie 3.0 was from an ebay seller in china , and although it is recognized correctly by windows I always have back in my mind the chance of a counterfeit . How can I discover if it is genuine or not ? My wmo seems legit , it is a used mouse which I bought from uk and the shell is the original from Microsoft .


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Update: I have just used wmo and ie 3.0 with call of duty advanced warfare and I love both mouse . For gaming they are great , even with 125hz polling rate and with 500hz they will be even better if I someday get bored and install windows 7. One thing I noticed is that wmo feels lighter and smaller than the ie 3.0 but can't seem to decide which one I lean forward it. One thing I have in concern is that the ie 3.0 was from an ebay seller in china , and although it is recognized correctly by windows I always have back in my mind the chance of a counterfeit . How can I discover if it is genuine or not ? My wmo seems legit , it is a used mouse which I bought from uk and the shell is the original from Microsoft .


Here's a guide to tell the authenticity:
http://watchmono.com/blog-entry-3621.html


----------



## shak3800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Here's a guide to tell the authenticity:
> http://watchmono.com/blog-entry-3621.html


Yes but this doesn't help much because the shell was replaced ! It is a mouse bought from dachenq which seems to be a reputable seller. So my guess it that the only way to see if it s genuine or not is by performance or to open the shell ?Isn't there another way?


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

If I overclock the USB polling rate to 500hz for my WMO, then, into the same USB port, plug in a mouse that runs natively at 500/1000hz will it be affected? Also, how do you "un overclock" the USB port if necessary?


----------



## detto87

"Underclocking" it is possible with the same application you use to overclock it.

But that isn't necessary because it only overclocks the single device you selected, not the port for every peripheral you put in it.


----------



## povohat

The HIDUSBF method only affects the specific device you apply the polling rate change to. There was an older method for Windows XP and earlier that patched the system usb port driver and affected all devices, which is where some of the confusion may be coming from.


----------



## dlano

I've just got my hands on an IMO1.1A, and after going through this, mouse rate is saying it doesn't poll consistantly. I set it to 1000Hz and it jumps between around 500Hz to around 1000Hz, averaging ~750Hz, is this normal or have I gone wrong?


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Yes but this doesn't help much because the shell was replaced ! It is a mouse bought from dachenq which seems to be a reputable seller. So my guess it that the only way to see if it s genuine or not is by performance or to open the shell ?Isn't there another way?


Dacheng? Well unfortunately it's probably fake unless they've cleaned up their act. Opening the mouse is the only true way to determine authenticity. After all, I actually bought a mouse (from another seller) that had a serial number that seems valid as well as the sticker, but actually had "miorosoft" printed on the PCBs. Though that was even weirder and the sensor actually was apparently legit and it seemed to perform like it should, so it was in the odd realm of both real and fake. Sensor area was authentic, but the other boards were counterfeit for whatever reason.


----------



## Psistorm

Hey guys,

A tad off-topic, but I have a question in regards to DPI/sensitivity. I have always played at 1600DPI on my Razer Diamondback, with fully maxed sensitivity. Well, I noticed that nearly ALL of the CS:GO Pro players use 400 DPI with extremely low sensitivity (like 1.8-2.5 in game, with default or 5/11 Windows). So I tried lowering my DPI to 800DPI (The only other choice) and it made a huge difference. I can't do the crazy snap shots that I used to be able to do, but my aiming + headshot per kill ratio is a lot better.

So, my question is, would 800 DPI and high sensitivity essentially be the same as 1600DPI and lower sensitivity? (Assuming that the sensitivity is set properly... I hope that makes sense).

I used to play with maxed Windows sensitivity, max in-game sensitivity, and max Razer driver sensitivity. I have since learned that max Windows sensitivity is not good at all, nor was it necessary (although I did get pretty good with it







). The change from 125Hz->1000Hz made a massive difference, so now I am really curious as to why the pros use the brand new Deathadder mice with such low DPI (400).


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> [snip]...so now I am really curious as to why the pros use the brand new Deathadder mice with such low DPI (400).


The same reason why a lot of pros use stretched resolutions. Habit and familiarity.

Essentially 400 DPI at 2 sens will be the same as 800 DPI at 1 sens, and likewise 1600 DPI at 0.5 sens, but it depends on the mouse. Some mice track different at different DPI's - like old Deathadders with older firmware, but that should be corrected with the newer ones.

And default is 6/11 in Windows, not 5/11







Regardless, the settings set in Windows (including Windows acceleration) will not apply to CS:GO if you're using Raw Input.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The same reason why a lot of pros use stretched resolutions. Habit and familiarity.
> 
> Essentially 400 DPI at 2 sens will be the same as 800 DPI at 1 sens, and likewise 1600 DPI at 0.5 sens, but it depends on the mouse. Some mice track different at different DPI's - like old Deathadders with older firmware, but that should be corrected with the newer ones.
> 
> And default is 6/11 in Windows, not 5/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the settings set in Windows (including Windows acceleration) will not apply to CS:GO if you're using Raw Input.


Ahhh, that makes sense! Thank you very much for the clarification =) I know that this part doesn't matter, but I actually did know that the Windows default is 6/11








- I guess I worded it oddly, I meant it as "all of the pros either play with Default (6/11) or 5/11. I had actually read a post on Reddit that said anything below 6/11 was okay *except* for 5/11 because it creates moire patterns/pixel skipping.

Here's the direct quote (in regards to Windows being set at 5/11) "Scales movements by 0.75, meaning that one in four samples is skipped. So you'll get two to a single movement, then one to a single movement, and so on. This is an oversimplification because the spatial part is hard to put into words.

Not a problem ingame with raw input, obviously."

just like you said, it's no worries if using raw input









I still love having absolute maxed sensitivity for some odd reason. I love the flick shots that I can make. It's odd that every single pro plays with the super low sensitivity + 400 DPI. I would have thought that there would be at least one high sensitivity player.

Thanks again so much for the clarification, I was super curious







I tend to read into this stuff WAY more now that I have a 144Hz (120Hz 2D Lightboost) monitor and now that I have been playing on high sensitivity for a super long time so I am conditioned to it. I try to give myself every possible advantage that I can in FPS games. I noticed that 800 DPI instantly increased my accuracy on CS:GO, but for Crysis 3 I definitely still prefer 1600DPI because it's all about reaction time rather than accuracy/corners (Counter:Strike is ridiculous with the corners because of snipers and pro shooters lol). I thought that I would hate CS:GO at first, but I have really grown to enjoy it (just started playing it two months ago). I have over 2,000 hours logged into Source and a lot into 1.6 as well though, so I've definitely played quite a bit of CS









Sorry for going off-topic


----------



## a_ak57

Most pros use super low sensitivity because that makes it easier to make precise shots. To make flickshots, they simply have giant mousepads and move the mouse quickly (hence all the hubbub about malfunction speed you see on here). And keep in mind when you hear about a CS pro who uses "high" sensitivity, they still mean something vastly lower than the average gamer uses; like 25-30cm/360 is considered high in CS. I think the highest you'd find in any FPS would be like 15cm/360, _maybe_ 10. Meanwhile I'd wager the average gamer is probably sitting at 4-5 even in CS.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Most pros use super low sensitivity because that makes it easier to make precise shots. To make flickshots, they simply have giant mousepads and move the mouse quickly (hence all the hubbub about malfunction speed you see on here). And keep in mind when you hear about a CS pro who uses "high" sensitivity, they still mean something vastly lower than the average gamer uses; like 25-30cm/360 is considered high in CS. I think the highest you'd find in any FPS would be like 15cm/360, _maybe_ 10. Meanwhile I'd wager the average gamer is probably sitting at 4-5 even in CS.


Ahhh, this definitely makes sense. Yup, now I see why they have those massive Razer Goliathus mousepads and such, haha. Thank you for the advice/thoughts!!









Edit: I can see why that gives them such precise aim too. I'm extremely good at FPS but I NEVER move my elbow or whole arm. For me, it's all about the "wrist-flicks." Although I always thought that it gave me a huge advantage, I am now beginning to realize that if I ever dreamed of being a true pro, it's *all* about the perfect aim and headshots, which would take precedence over the quicker reaction time by having higher sensitivity. When I watch pros like Scream play, it's almost insane how good they are. It almost looks better than aimbot









Never ceases to amaze me how absolutely amazing and talented people can get at video games if they try hard enough. I used to be into really competitive Super Smash Brothers for the Nintendo 64 - there's a guy named Isai, best SSB64 player in the world, and his timing is absolutely impeccable.

Makes me sad because I do not like low sensitivity at all =( I've been trying to adjust, and it definitely makes my aim a bit better, but it's so unnatural to me to use anything other than just the bottom left corner of the mousepad lol.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Ahhh, this definitely makes sense. Yup, now I see why they have those massive Razer Goliathus mousepads and such, haha. Thank you for the advice/thoughts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I can see why that gives them such precise aim too. I'm extremely good at FPS but I NEVER move my elbow or whole arm. For me, it's all about the "wrist-flicks." Although I always thought that it gave me a huge advantage, I am now beginning to realize that if I ever dreamed of being a true pro, it's *all* about the perfect aim and headshots, which would take precedence over the quicker reaction time by having higher sensitivity. When I watch pros like Scream play, it's almost insane how good they are. It almost looks better than aimbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how absolutely amazing and talented people can get at video games if they try hard enough. I used to be into really competitive Super Smash Brothers for the Nintendo 64 - there's a guy named Isai, best SSB64 player in the world, and his timing is absolutely impeccable.
> 
> Makes me sad because I do not like low sensitivity at all =( I've been trying to adjust, and it definitely makes my aim a bit better, but it's so unnatural to me to use anything other than just the bottom left corner of the mousepad lol.


Personally I've been experimenting with my sensitivity over the last couple of weeks. Don't be afraid to change it a lot in the beginning. If you regularly overshoot targets when flicking, turn down the sens. Likewise, if you undershoot, just turn it up.

CS is a game about eye-hand coordination. You should be able to track players while they're moving, without your own movement influencing the tracking a whole lot.

I suggest reading this guide:





Any continued discussion about CS should be done in a separate thread


----------



## detto87

I'm looking forward to make the switch to Windows 8.1 / 10 in the near future, but want to do so when Skylake hits.

Just wondering if any of you guys have clues or infos about motherboards with USB port(s) that are "overclocked" for those older mice. It would be the only way to continue using the WMO @ 1000Hz in Windows versions newer than Win7.


----------



## povohat

The asrock fatal1ty boards have a "fatal1ty mouse port" which can set polling rate via the f-stream utility. I don't know of any other options.


----------



## Maximillion

Just to chime in, I have a Fatal1ty mobo (B85) that does have the "fatal1ty mouse port" and f-stream abilities. The feature does NOT work on Windows 8.1. I'm not sure if it does work with other, more expensive boards but it doesn't on mine. The feature works perfectly fine in Win7 (which I guess is nice since you don't have to fuss about with the usual way of OC'ing) but from my experience there is no way to "manually" OC a mouse on Win 8/.1, even with said feature.

Anyone that does have an Asrock board please chime in if your experience has been different.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Just to chime in, I have a Fatal1ty mobo (B85) that does have the "fatal1ty mouse port" and f-stream abilities. The feature does NOT work on Windows 8.1. I'm not sure if it does work with other, more expensive boards but it doesn't on mine. The feature works perfectly fine in Win7 (which I guess is nice since you don't have to fuss about with the usual way of OC'ing) but from my experience there is no way to "manually" OC a mouse on Win 8/.1, even with said feature.
> 
> Anyone that does have an Asrock board please chime in if your experience has been different.


Well, ****. That sucks if true. Guess I'll be stuck on 7 forever.


----------



## shak3800

Does the increase of polling rate make a HUGE difference in aiming ? Meaning that it increases the kill death ratio significantly in order to use windows 7 instead of windows 8 ? I would like to use windows 7 on my portable usb drive but the boot time and I think the performance of windows 7 is subpar comparing with windows 8/8.1


----------



## detto87

I don't see me ever switching away from the WMO. No company gets it with their shapes. WMO's shape is just the best hands down.

So if there's no way for me to continue using it after year 2020 (Win7 support ends) I'll switch to Linux or put in another sensor.


----------



## shak3800

Has anyone tried this on windows 8.1 to have 1000hz system wide ?

http://www.blurbusters.com/systemwide-fix-win81-mouse-fluidity/


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Just to chime in, I have a Fatal1ty mobo (B85) that does have the "fatal1ty mouse port" and f-stream abilities. The feature does NOT work on Windows 8.1. I'm not sure if it does work with other, more expensive boards but it doesn't on mine. The feature works perfectly fine in Win7 (which I guess is nice since you don't have to fuss about with the usual way of OC'ing) but from my experience there is no way to "manually" OC a mouse on Win 8/.1, even with said feature.
> 
> Anyone that does have an Asrock board please chime in if your experience has been different.


I have a P67 Fata1ity board and got the feature to work on 8.1, but had to do some tinkering with the program and remove some windows updates. I'll just copy/paste a post I made elsewhere a while back:
Quote:


> I have a P67 Fatal1ty Professional on the latest BIOS, 3.10. I want to use my Intellimouse 3.0 again and want 500Hz so I figured I'd use the fatal1ty mouse port since I'm running Windows 8.1 and that's the only way to do it. However, whenever I attempt to change the polling rate in the F-Stream Utility, it simply stays at 125Hz. Doing a bit of research, it seems some windows updates earlier this year basically broke the program and ASRock fixed it for the latest and greatest boards. I tried uninstalling the updates someone said broke it, but it still doesn't work. Would ASRock be willing to provide an update that restores functionality for older boards like mine, or does someone know of a workaround that currently works?
> 
> EDIT: Well, did some experimenting based on my research and actually found a fix. Turns out the method outlined in the first post of this topic will work even for P67 if you use v2.0.188 from the Z87 Fatal1ty download section (instead of 2.0.48 as he mentions).
> 
> PSA for Windows 8.1 Asrock z77/(maybe z68) fatal1ty mouse port polling rate force
> 
> Of course, I still think it'd be beneficial if ASRock were to roll out updates for older boards, but I guess this topic can exist to help anyone else who may need it. At least until MS pushes out yet another update that breaks it, anyway.


Since you have a newer board, it might actually have an updated version and not require copying/pasting stuff. Granted, I haven't checked if this works since probably December so it's entirely possible that MS released another update that screws things up. I'll check when I get home today though. Also note that you should start off with the f-stream utility designed for your board (not Z77), then copy the other stuff. With my P67 there were actually a few versions and I had issues with a couple for some reason, unfortunately don't remember which version worked (not relevant for your B85, just in case someone else with a P67 is reading).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Has anyone tried this on windows 8.1 to have 1000hz system wide ?
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/systemwide-fix-win81-mouse-fluidity/


Unfortunately that doesn't do what you want it to. There was a problem with windows where _no_ mouse was capable of hitting higher polling rates because of something MS did, and all that fix did was restore the status quo (i.e. mice that are supposed to run 500/1000 could, IME/IMO/WMO stuck at 125). MS fixed it themselves later on anyway.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a P67 Fata1ity board and got the feature to work on 8.1, but had to do some tinkering with the program and remove some windows updates. I'll just copy/paste a post I made elsewhere a while back:
> Since you have a newer board, it might actually have an updated version and not require copying/pasting stuff. Granted, I haven't checked if this works since probably December so it's entirely possible that MS released another update that screws things up. I'll check when I get home today though. Also note that you should start off with the f-stream utility designed for your board (not Z77), then copy the other stuff. With my P67 there were actually a few versions and I had issues with a couple for some reason, unfortunately don't remember which version worked (not relevant for your B85, just in case someone else with a P67 is reading).
> Unfortunately that doesn't do what you want it to. There was a problem with windows where _no_ mouse was capable of hitting higher polling rates because of something MS did, and all that fix did was restore the status quo (i.e. mice that are supposed to run 500/1000 could, IME/IMO/WMO stuck at 125). MS fixed it themselves later on anyway.


Thanks a bunch man, you just helped me out greatly (albeit in an unconventional fashion). I followed the process exactly as it was explained, unfortunately no luck and I was still locked at 125hz (using an IME3.0 for testing). But something told me to check the Asrock site for new drivers after nothing was working. Turns out there was a new f-stream (ver:2.0.242) in the "beta zone" that was released on 2/24 (only 2 days ago) and after installing that one...it worked! I even re-installed those two Windows updates (just had to know) and it still works just fine. So yeah, I can personally verify it is possible on Windows 8.1 with a proper mobo and software.

+rep for the help


----------



## a_ak57

Glad things worked out. I guess it didn't work for you because of shenanigans with different types of boards/programs but at least the timing was convenient and ASRock actually released a fix for your board. I really don't have any idea what makes some of these iterations compatible but others not, like you'd think the Z87/B85 would be compatible since they're the same generation, but maybe it's about being an OCing board vs not.


----------



## talumees

Hey guys, i was wondering if its possible to have 500HZ with IME3.0 while having test mode disabled?

There are some programs i want to use, but its works only if i disable test mode, but i want to have 500hz while having test mode disabled?

Thanks guys


----------



## sauceypan

I'm guessing you were also affected by the latest ESEA updated that prohibits driver signing?


----------



## talumees

Yeah, includes EAC anticheat and few more things... So prolly there isnt any possible fix for this? or i need to buy a new mouse


----------



## Maximillion

Yeah you might wanna invest in a more modern mouse, unfortunately.


----------



## haderon

Hello guys i just wanna ask what's the difference between WMO and those that are WMO 1.1a? Got 3 the other day 2 of them are plain WMO and the other one is WMO. 1.1a all of the with P/N starting with x80 and they all look exactly the same.


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talumees*
> 
> Yeah, includes EAC anticheat and few more things... So prolly there isnt any possible fix for this? or i need to buy a new mouse


I heard fatal1ty motherboards support USB overclocking without the driver stuff. Unfortunately this won't help if you ever get to LAN and have to play there, since the client would have to be used, and they probably won't have those motherboards in the tournament PCs.


----------



## ranseed

I'm surprised no one has another solution. I appreciate what sweetlow did, but you would think by now someone would have developed an alternative. I wonder how hard it would be? Maybe it's just a lack of interest. Heres to hoping the test mode ban from ESEA sparks some interest.


----------



## kethamlam

I'm trying in windows 10.Need remove usb 3.0 controller to OC poll rate.
how to remove usb 3.0 controller in windows 10.My PC can't detected mouse each time I remove it.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kethamlam*
> 
> I'm trying in windows 10.Need remove usb 3.0 controller to OC poll rate.
> how to remove usb 3.0 controller in windows 10.My PC can't detected mouse each time I remove it.


Were you able to get the polling rate changed on a usb 2.0 port?

Are you having trouble with the computer recognizing the mouse after, you can try uninstalling it from device manager and it should be detected next time you plug it in.


----------



## LzbeL

I think the only option is to use Linux, which does allow polling rate OC ...


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

wrong thread. ignore.


----------



## LzbeL

¿??????? Mouse polling rate overclocking to 1000hz on windows 8.1 (GREEK - HD 1440P)


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> ¿??????? Mouse polling rate overclocking to 1000hz on windows 8.1 (GREEK - HD 1440P)


I doubt that'll work as it's basically just the same procedure as before on Windows 7.
Of course it might be the case that the .sys files are modified but I doubt itt.


----------



## shak3800

Can anyone confirm if the above youtube video works ?

He seems to have made it work with windows 8.1 or is it fake?


----------



## dahomosapien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak3800*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the above youtube video works ?
> 
> He seems to have made it work with windows 8.1 or is it fake?


I'm mega curious too. I HIGHLY DOUBT it will work, but I hope I am wrong. For anyone out there who's willing to try, please let us know if it worked.


----------



## Tay0108

Hello. I've changed my motherboard, CPU, GPU and power suply recently, and after installing win7 64bit ultimate I can't get WMO 1.1a to any higher polling rate than 125hz







On previous PC there was no problem doing that. Have you got any solution? I've tried it many times using many examples, but my mouse die (I have to uninstall drivers) or polling rate doesn't change. It is very important for me to get it working (im osu! and CS:GO player). Hope someone can help me









My mouse is plugged into USB 2.0 and I disabled xHCI as well.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tay0108*
> 
> Hello. I've changed my motherboard, CPU, GPU and power suply recently, and after installing win7 64bit ultimate I can't get WMO 1.1a to any higher polling rate than 125hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On previous PC there was no problem doing that. Have you got any solution? I've tried it many times using many examples, but my mouse die (I have to uninstall drivers) or polling rate doesn't change. It is very important for me to get it working (im osu! and CS:GO player). Hope someone can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouse is plugged into USB 2.0 and I disabled xHCI as well.


Have you followed the standard process, i. e. have you enabled test mode, installed hidusbf.inf, used dseo to sign hidusbf.sys? From there you start the setup, select the WMO, tick Filter On Device, set 1000 and either restart without doing anything else or hit "Close" and then restart if the former didn't do the trick.

If the setup method doesn't work for you, you can also head to regedit.exe -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\XXX and there will be a "bInterval" entry in one of the subkeys there. Set that to 1.

Not sure why people are having problems with this these days. Activated Windows and installed all important updates? Make sure you didn't install a "Microsoft Drawing Pointing - Microsoft Hardware USB" update or uninstall if you did.


----------



## Scrimstar

if i keep same cm/360 will the polling rate be the same consistency between 400 and 1600 dpi?


----------



## Tay0108

Ye @HAGGARD, I've done it couple of times. What do you mean by:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> If the setup method doesn't work for you, you can also head to regedit.exe -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\XXX and there will be a "bInterval" entry in one of the subkeys there. Set that to 1.


What shall I do after it? And what it actually does? Also, thanks for your help


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> if i keep same cm/360 will the polling rate be the same consistency between 400 and 1600 dpi?


Yes. The only difference in terms of polling will be that you hit maximum polling latency sooner with higher CPI. Which is negligible honestly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tay0108*
> 
> Ye @HAGGARD, I've done it couple of times.
> What do you mean by: [...]
> What shall I do after it? And what it actually does? Also, thanks for your help


And you did install all important updates/make sure you didn't install that strange Drawing Pointing update?

Changing the value of the binterval key is manually doing what the "Setup.exe" that comes with the mouserate adjuster kit does for you; sets the polling rate for the USB device in question. Since the filter masks your mouse as a Hi-Speed device the "1" in binterval corresponds to a 1ms or 1000Hz poll interval. Of course you still have to install (and sign) the hidusbf driver. And restart afterwards. Strangely enough sometimes people have problems with the Setup where it soft-bricks their ports, doing it in the registry yourself can help there. Not a guarantee though.


----------



## Tay0108

This is what I've just done:

1. All Windows important updates
2. Changing this entry in register (it was set to 2, which means 500hz as you explained to me, so I think setup is working)
3. I've tried to enable test mode, then restarted, but I dont have any subtitles in right bottom corner (dunno why, they were there when I tried this before)
4. I've installed hidusbf.sys then signed it (signing IMO works, because when I signed it date of file modication has changed)
5. I've rebooted again, but mouserate program still shows 125Hz









Any other ideas? And thank you again for your help









PS: Forgive me my grammar mistakes, not really good at it


----------



## HAGGARD

You can use the console (cmd.exe) to make sure you are in test mode. Type bcdedit and look for "testsigning" and it should be "Yes" for that. Use "bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON" in there to manually enable test mode. Additionally, "bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" might help if Windows still doesn't accept the third-party signed driver.


----------



## Tay0108

It is set to yes. I also pasted "bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS". Now I have to reboot, and try to install and sign hidsubf.sys again?


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tay0108*
> 
> It is set to yes. I also pasted "bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS". Now I have to reboot, and try to install and sign hidsubf.sys again?


You normally don't have to reinstall. Windows just wouldn't allow the driver to load is all. Check whether C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HIDUSBF.sys is there. If it still doesn't work you can retry only the signing part after the reboot now. And then if it still doesn't you can install hidusbfu.inf (uninstalls hidusbf.sys) and do the process over. You can also use autoruns and check whether "SweetLow filter driver" is set to launch with Windows.

Not much else I can think of right now. Again, never had these problems myself but I did read from some people that had them with fresh Windows 7 installs.


----------



## Tay0108

It is there. And also it is set to run with startup (http://puu.sh/kh5Hq/c1e8fa21fe.png). I'm going to try reinstalling it now again.

Edit: I've noticed that I have nointegritychecks: no. Gonna hange it to yes and then I will reboot.

Edit 2: I set it to 'yes', tried to install hidusbf.inf again, sign file, then rebooted. After reboot it was still 125Hz. Then I ran setup, changed from default to 500 and filter on device, left it open, signed file again and rebooted. I will do a reinstall now.


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tay0108*
> 
> It is there. And also it is set to run with startup (http://puu.sh/kh5Hq/c1e8fa21fe.png). I'm going to try reinstalling it now again.
> 
> Edit: I've noticed that I have nointegritychecks: no. Gonna hange it to yes and then I will reboot.
> 
> Edit 2: I set it to 'yes', tried to install hidusbf.inf again, sign file, then rebooted. After reboot it was still 125Hz. Then I ran setup, changed from default to 500 and filter on device, left it open, signed file again and rebooted. I will do a reinstall now.


A simple way I found was just to enable the hidden admin account and just use that as my primary. Enable the account, run DSEO and enable test mode, reboot, launch usb mouse rate adjuster, check filter device select your hz and click install then close and restart again.


----------



## HITTI

@Unknownm , thanks man!

Worked wonders. Not sure if I was polling 1000hz in the beginning because I own the ZA11 and it is 1000hz polling. But just incase if windows was restricting this mouse, this guide works.


----------



## Tay0108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> A simple way I found was just to enable the hidden admin account and just use that as my primary. Enable the account, run DSEO and enable test mode, reboot, launch usb mouse rate adjuster, check filter device select your hz and click install then close and restart again.


I've done it and then my mouse died, so I had to uninstall driver and replug my mouse. I think there is a problem with signing .sys file, because when I was uninstalling mouse driver there was a message, that Windows have problem with this, because it is bad signed or sth like that (was written in polish, so I can't give you an exact message).


----------



## Tay0108

Judging by this thread:
http://www.esreality.com/post/2732612/huge-problem-500hz-usb-wmo-win7-64/

this might because of my new MOBO, so I need to buy new mouse I guess, preferably zowie fk1







But still, its a lot of money and i like my WMO :<
I will try this if I get my old MOBO to work once again. If anybody has any other ideas how to get it work please post


----------



## Bls440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahomosapien*
> 
> I'm mega curious too. I HIGHLY DOUBT it will work, but I hope I am wrong. For anyone out there who's willing to try, please let us know if it worked.


I've strictly followed the steps but it didn't work on my WMO on Windows 10. Mouse would overclock fine on Win 7 x64.


----------



## Maximillion

Just thought that I should quickly mention ASRock released a new official version of F-Stream today (ver:2.0.269) for download. Previous to this, the only version of the software that worked on Windows 8.1/10 was the beta (ver:2.0.242).

For anyone wondering, I should note that the "F-Stream Tuning Utility" is the entire suite, the feature within it that allows you to alter your polling rate is the "Fata1ty Mouse Port" under the tools section.


----------



## Unknownm

I wish I could provide more support. I bought myself logitech G600 mouse the software always allowed me to poll 1000Hz.


----------



## TwoCables

Cool. It's working. I just performed the 12 steps in the OP and now I'm getting a good 1000 Hz according to dimr.exe. I saw a peak of 1048 Hz so far. 

I don't know if I will ever benefit from this because I don't really play any games anymore, but hey.

So, thanks Unknownm!

*Edit:* I don't know if it's The Placebo Effect, but I already think it's smoother and I haven't played any of my games yet (not that I was planning to). I've been going back and forth between 125 Hz and 1000 Hz over and over and over, and I'm pretty convinced at this point that increasing the polling rate is even benefiting me in Windows 7 with my Intellimouse Optical 1.1A.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Cool. It's working. I just performed the 12 steps in the OP and now I'm getting a good 1000 Hz according to dimr.exe. I saw a peak of 1048 Hz so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I will ever benefit from this because I don't really play any games anymore, but hey.
> 
> So, thanks Unknownm!
> 
> *Edit:* I don't know if it's The Placebo Effect, but I already think it's smoother and I haven't played any of my games yet (not that I was planning to). I've been going back and forth between 125 Hz and 1000 Hz over and over and over, and I'm pretty convinced at this point that increasing the polling rate is even benefiting me in Windows 7 with my Intellimouse Optical 1.1A.


It does provide less input lag since it now polls at 1ms intervals instead of 8ms.


----------



## MerkageTurk

subscribed


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Cool. It's working. I just performed the 12 steps in the OP and now I'm getting a good 1000 Hz according to dimr.exe. I saw a peak of 1048 Hz so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I will ever benefit from this because I don't really play any games anymore, but hey.
> 
> So, thanks Unknownm!
> 
> *Edit:* I don't know if it's The Placebo Effect, but I already think it's smoother and I haven't played any of my games yet (not that I was planning to). I've been going back and forth between 125 Hz and 1000 Hz over and over and over, and I'm pretty convinced at this point that increasing the polling rate is even benefiting me in Windows 7 with my Intellimouse Optical 1.1A.
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide less input lag since it now polls at 1ms intervals instead of 8ms.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I understand that, but I wasn't expecting to notice this much of a difference in Windows. This is a nice difference too. It reminds me of the smoothness I had back when I had a brand new PS/2 Intellimouse (the ball mouse, not the optical one). This is exactly the way it should be.

*Edit:*

Wow. The more and more I experience 1000 Hz (in Windows only so far), the more and more I love it. Also, I just went back to 125 Hz for the first time during the past 48 hours, and I could actually feel the lag. I was even *seeing* it. The lag was also having a negative impact on my mouse aim!


----------



## TwoCables

I'm enjoying this so much that I feel it's worth bumping this thread. Even if you *never* play video games, you're going to be glad that you 'overclocked' your polling rate from 125Hz to 1000Hz. See my 2 posts above!


----------



## qsxcv

it's smoother... because it actually is smoother.
http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/

the difference in input lag is actually fairly small.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm finding too that I keep thinking that my mouse is feeling more accurate too. I'm really loving this.

*Edit:* I'm playing Descent 2 right now, and I don't remember ever having this much fun simply flying around. I feel more *in control* or something.


----------



## navjack27

but... yeah my logitech already does this... it varies but i assume that is just normal, it'll dip under 1000 or 500 but max out a lil over those numbers. yeah it'd be cool if it was just ALWAYS 1000 or 500


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> but... yeah my logitech already does this... it varies but i assume that is just normal, it'll dip under 1000 or 500 but max out a lil over those numbers. yeah it'd be cool if it was just ALWAYS 1000 or 500


I think that it can't just always be 1000Hz. I think it depends on your DPI and how fast you're moving your mouse.

Anyway, we know that lots of mice already provide a way to change the polling rate.


----------



## Melan

1000hz? Pls, 5000hz ftw.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> 1000hz? Pls, 5000hz ftw.


9001Hz.


----------



## Melan




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*


Oh, I thought you were joking. How did you achieve that?

I doubt that I would notice any difference at all exceeding 1000Hz, but hey, if my computer can do it without anything being damaged, then I'll try it.


----------



## Melan

Z77 platform + Windows 10 + no proper driver support = this abomination. You don't want that to happen at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Z77 platform + Windows 10 + no proper driver support = this abomination. You don't want that to happen at all.


Why not?


----------



## Melan

Because it's uncontrollable.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh wow. Well I could certainly do without that.


----------



## TwoCables

Are any of you using 1000Hz for your keyboard?

What I mean is, did any of you deselect "Mouse Only?" for this?


----------



## Melan

My keyboard supports 1000hz by default, though I don't see why anyone would need it. Just use PS/2 port.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> My keyboard supports 1000hz by default, though I don't see why anyone would need it. Just use PS/2 port.


Oh wait..... I *am* using a PS/2 port. lol


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> My keyboard supports 1000hz by default, though I don't see why would anyone would need it. Just use PS/2 port.


Not really missing too much not having a ps/2 keyboard these days, meanwhile I typed this out on a ps/2 keyboard. Whatever.


----------



## Melan

PS/2 is handy if something goes wrong with USB and you can't enter BIOS. Happened to me a lot and legacy port saved the day every time.


----------



## TwoCables

For me, having my mechanical keyboard on the USB > PS/2 adapter enables NKRO. I also like that PS/2 isn't polled; instead, the PS/2 port is always 'listening', waiting for a signal. Now I'm remembering why this 1000Hz polling rate is reminding me of my old mouse; it was on a PS/2 port!

The Mechanical Keyboard Guide says that having a USB polling rate over ~200Hz for a keyboard is useless:

Quote:


> *Polling Rates and Response Times*
> While it is very useful for mice, it's just about meaningless for keyboards. Let's assume for a minute that all switches have the 5ms debouncing time of Cherry MX switches (which is being very generous). Even if you had super human speed and reflexes, every single key would be delayed by at least that much. So really, any polling rate over 200Hz (at best) is absolutely useless, and nothing but market hype. It may even be a bit detrimental, because you'd be wasting CPU time polling the keyboard unneededly. And unlike USB keyboards, PS/2 boards aren't polled at all. They simply send the signal to the PC whenever they are ready to, which causes a hardware interrupt, forcing the CPU to register that keystroke.


Hmm. If I have time tomorrow, then I might try to hunt down the USB > PS/2 adapter that came with my Intellimouse Optical. I never used it because I thought it was simply for people who didn't have USB ports. Now I'm beginning to think that it could end up being even better than a 1000 Hz USB polling rate. If I'm right, then I'll be doing that; I'm lucky in that I have two separate PS/2 ports; one for a mouse and one for a keyboard.

*Edit:* Actually, I just remembered where my USB > PS/2 adapters for mice are, and it turns out that the performance is much worse. So I'm definitely keeping my mouse on USB.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I've been putting off a project to take a crack at keyboard stuff. But I'm just too lazy.

I can pretty much guarantee though a G910(usb only) will have less added internal delay than my CM Storm Quickfire XT.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I've been putting off a project to take a crack at keyboard stuff. But I'm just too lazy.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee though a G910(usb only) will have less added internal delay than my CM Storm Quickfire XT.


Why's that?


----------



## KaleidonKep99

From 125Hz to 1000Hz, my mouse is a Logitech B110.
Works flawlessly under Windows 7 x64. :3


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> From 125Hz to 1000Hz, my mouse is a Logitech B110.
> Works flawlessly under Windows 7 x64. :3


Nice! Are you enjoying smoother performance in Windows too?


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nice! Are you enjoying smoother performance in Windows too?


Yea.
The responsiveness of the mouse is waaaaay better than before, especially on games.
It's also better in Photoshop, where I can make precise movements without any delay!









Yay


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> Yea.
> The responsiveness of the mouse is waaaaay better than before, especially on games.
> It's also better in Photoshop, where I can make precise movements without any delay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


Nice!

Yeah, the responsiveness is yet another thing I forgot to say that I am loving.

I've been using 125 Hz since at least 1995, so this is a huge change for me - and I *love* it!


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This is a nice difference too. It reminds me of the smoothness I had back when I had a brand new PS/2 Intellimouse (the ball mouse, not the optical one). This is exactly the way it should be.


I think those were 250hz? IIRC (from an old quake interview) those ball mice ran at a higher hz than most mice (125hz), but was limited from the PS/2 port (the most it could output was 250hz). That might explain the faster feeling you felt back in the day when using that mouse.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> I think those were 250hz? IIRC (from an old quake interview) those ball mice ran at a higher hz than most mice (125hz), but was limited from the PS/2 port (the most it could output was 250hz). That might explain the faster feeling you felt back in the day when using that mouse.


Oh, hey... maybe!

I wouldn't call it faster, just a little smoother. I've been finding though 1000Hz is better than anything I've ever experienced. It's been a full 2½ weeks and I'm *still* finding myself just moving my mouse around and/or following it carefully with my eyes so that I can admire/savor/enjoy the smoothness - and the responsiveness.


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, hey... maybe!
> 
> I wouldn't call it faster, just a little smoother. I've been finding though 1000Hz is better than anything I've ever experienced. It's been a full 2½ weeks and I'm *still* finding myself just moving my mouse around and/or following it carefully with my eyes so that I can admire/savor/enjoy the smoothness - and the responsiveness.


wait until you get a 120hz monitor. icing on the cake


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> wait until you get a 120hz monitor. icing on the cake


hehehe someday, someday. 

I changed back to 125 Hz just now because I was curious to see if this is just The Placebo Effect. *I can safely say it's not*. In fact, I just learned that I prefer 125Hz. :/ Sigh. Thanks to the 400 DPI, I can move my mouse from one corner of my monitor to the other at 125 Hz with a much smaller mouse movement than I can at 1000Hz or even 500 Hz. So sure, I'm going to miss the smoothness, but I'm tired of picking my mouse up. So, I'll only switch to 500 or 1000 Hz for gaming. Fortunately, I still have fine precision when I move very slowly.


----------



## povohat

Accel is stronger at lower polling rates. Sounds like your preference is based more around how EPP responds at 125hz than anything else.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> Accel is stronger at lower polling rates. Sounds like your preference is based more around how EPP responds at 125hz than anything else.


Oh. So, then a higher DPI wouldn't enable me to go back to 1000Hz without sacrificing this speed?


----------



## povohat

It wouldn't really give the same result. You may be able to modify the EPP curve to give a 125hz-ish experience at 1000Hz.
Check out CustomCurve - http://esreality.com/post/2363191/custom-mouse-accel-program-for-windows/
Load in the default Windows values (file->defaults), then under options, use the scaling/exponent tool to multiply Y by a factor of 8 (1000/125). I would also suggest saving whatever settings you currently have, just in case!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> It wouldn't really give the same result. You may be able to modify the EPP curve to give a 125hz-ish experience at 1000Hz.
> Check out CustomCurve - http://esreality.com/post/2363191/custom-mouse-accel-program-for-windows/
> Load in the default Windows values (file->defaults), then under options, use the scaling/exponent tool to multiply Y by a factor of 8 (1000/125). I would also suggest saving whatever settings you currently have, just in case!


The smoothness and precision was completely eliminated by this, so I restored my settings. Thank you for helping though!

Do you know of anything else I can try?

At this point, I have pinned 'USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Setup' to the Taskbar so that I can easily switch between 125 and 1000Hz, even though I have to restart my computer in between. Fortunately, my computer only takes about 25 seconds to restart.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey guys, I'm unsure if this is of any use for me. I'm on Windows 8.1 and my mouse is already at 1000Hz, but if I go slow it reads below that.

Here's me going fast then slow:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm unsure if this is of any use for me. I'm on Windows 8.1 and my mouse is already at 1000Hz, but if I go slow it reads below that.
> 
> Here's me going fast then slow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That occurs when your mouse is slowing down, it's normal and that's how a mouse is supposed to poll.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> That occurs when your mouse is slowing down, it's normal and that's how a mouse is supposed to poll.


True.

If he ran the program while moving the mouse, he would have seen that it is normal.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> That occurs when your mouse is slowing down, it's normal and that's how a mouse is supposed to poll.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> If he ran the program while moving the mouse, he would have seen that it is normal.
Click to expand...

That's what I said. Going fast, then slow. I wanted to capture the difference.

So Windows 8.1 is all set then? Great. What about Windows 10? Has it been screwed up again there?


----------



## TwoCables

It isn't Windows 8.1, it's your mouse. Some of us don't have a mouse that has a driver or a button on the mouse that can set the polling rate to 1000 Hz, so we have to do what's in the OP. That's the whole point of this thread: to give people like me a way to get 1000 Hz. Unfortunately, I have 400 DPI, so 1000 Hz is slower in Windows than 125.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It isn't Windows 8.1, it's your mouse. Some of us don't have a mouse that has a driver or a button on the mouse that can set the polling rate to 1000 Hz, so we have to do what's in the OP. That's the whole point of this thread: to give people like me a way to get 1000 Hz. Unfortunately, I have 400 DPI, so 1000 Hz is slower in Windows than 125.


Ooooh I understand now. I'll be sure too ad this to my arsenal of tricks I carry around so I can overclock all of my friends' mice and see if they can tell!








Now I just need to find some friends...









My next question is: Can this be used on laptop trackpads? I've got this horrible $99 Asus Netbook that has something like 500ms of lag on the touchpad with the driver installed that you need to scroll, and 200ms without the driver, but it's extremely hard to use precisely because the button part tracks as well (WHY!?!? WHO WOULD DO THAT?







)

*To top it all off, the polling rate maxes out 62Hz!!







*

Well hey at least it's over 60hz right?


















I tried using the Synaptic driver instead of the Asus crapware that enables 2 finger scrolling, which TRUST ME, is an absolute necessity on this P.O.S. But the Synaptic driver wouldn't show a tab in the mouse window no matter what I did (others say it should). I tried some custom Synaptic driver hack to enable 2 fingered scrolling, but it was last updated in 2011 and wouldn't install no matter what I did. (Yea, I tried all the tricks for installing drivers).

It takes probably 3-4 times longer to do tasks on that. An average working trackpad would only make it harder/longer by a factor of probably something around 1.5x, but this thing is so bad that after 10 minutes you have to just get up and walk away.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Ooooh I understand now. I'll be sure too ad this to my arsenal of tricks I carry around so I can overclock all of my friends' mice and see if they can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find some friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next question is: Can this be used on laptop trackpads? I've got this horrible $99 Asus Netbook that has something like 500ms of lag on the touchpad with the driver installed that you need to scroll, and 200ms without the driver, but it's extremely hard to use precisely because the button part tracks as well (WHY!?!? WHO WOULD DO THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *To top it all off, the polling rate maxes out 62Hz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Well hey at least it's over 60hz right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using the Synaptic driver instead of the Asus crapware that enables 2 finger scrolling, which TRUST ME, is an absolute necessity on this P.O.S. But the Synaptic driver wouldn't show a tab in the mouse window no matter what I did (others say it should). I tried some custom Synaptic driver hack to enable 2 fingered scrolling, but it was last updated in 2011 and wouldn't install no matter what I did. (Yea, I tried all the tricks for installing drivers).
> 
> It takes probably 3-4 times longer to do tasks on that. An average working trackpad would only make it harder/longer by a factor of probably something around 1.5x, but this thing is so bad that after 10 minutes you have to just get up and walk away.


You're misunderstanding: all you're doing is you're changing the polling rate of the USB port.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Yea I was. I read it was "per device" so when you plugged in a different mouse you'd have to change the USB polling rate for that mouse too.I assumed that meant it was a driver hack on the device side, not the actual USB port side. I should have read a bit more. I didn't understand how it worked from the first post though.

So the real question is, does the trackpad connect over USB internally? If not, then there's nothing this particular hack could do for it. Correct?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Well if they are the same mouse model you won't have to redo it every time.

Otherwise the obscene amount of driver entries for "Razer Diamondback" that I would have would be enough to give R0ach a sperg attack.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea I was. I read it was "per device" so when you plugged in a different mouse you'd have to change the USB polling rate for that mouse too.I assumed that meant it was a driver hack on the device side, not the actual USB port side. I should have read a bit more. I didn't understand how it worked from the first post though.
> 
> So the real question is, does the trackpad connect over USB internally? If not, then there's nothing this particular hack could do for it. Correct?


Just try this mod and see what happens. Then you'll know.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Well if they are the same mouse model you won't have to redo it every time.
> 
> Otherwise the obscene amount of driver entries for "Razer Diamondback" that I would have would be enough to give R0ach a sperg attack.


LOL

You know you can remove all that noise with Device Remover. It's awesome. Main site has been down for a bit though.

It gets rid of the annoying Windows updates trying to push things like Razer Synapse after you uninstall a Razer mouse. (Screw Razer's crapware!!!) I had 6 entries for my mouse and 9 entries for my keyboard LOL. It can actually mess up mouse movement, there was a thread I read where I guy could not get it to stop accelerating, then he used device remover to remove old mouse devices not showing in Device Manager and that fixed it. It's kind of like DDU for your whole system. Be careful not to remove your printer though!


Spoiler: Warning: Instructions!



1. Change the *Display Mode* drop down on top to *Show only Hidden/Detached Devices*.
2. Select all devices, then uncheck everything to do with printers as shown so you don't uninstall your printer that's off - if you have issues with printer drivers you might want to use this as a nuke and start over.
3. Click *Remove all Checked* on the bottom right.

4. Finally, click *Remove all Devices* in the windows that pops up.


It's a really powerful version of Device Manager. Extremely handy. Works on WIndows 10 too.









Don't worry about making backups, that's only if you are messing with devices that are installed or present. This part isn't very risky at all.


----------



## povohat

Good news! The author, SweetLow, has updated hidusbf to also support windows 8, 8.1 and 10, as well as usb 3.0 ports

http://esreality.com/post/2791499/n-a/#pid2791470
http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> Good news! The author, SweetLow, has updated hidusbf to also support windows 8, 8.1 and 10, as well as usb 3.0 ports
> 
> http://esreality.com/post/2791499/n-a/#pid2791470
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html


Yes!!!!! Alright! I'll definitely be giving this a shot now. I think Windows 8.1 was my problem before. (May have tried it on that netbook ages ago, don't remember).


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know you can remove all that noise with Device Remover. It's awesome. Main site has been down for a bit though.


Yup, I do that semi regularly with the amount of random mice I plug in. Not that it really does much. Then again, It's not hard to do, so I might as well do it.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> Good news! The author, SweetLow, has updated hidusbf to also support windows 8, 8.1 and 10, as well as usb 3.0 ports
> 
> http://esreality.com/post/2791499/n-a/#pid2791470
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html


So this has been around since the beginning of last year.

I mean it still requires test mode(lol esea), but damn do I feel personally bad now recommending a Fatal1ty mobo to fix the 8,8.1,10 issue in the past.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> So this has been around since the beginning of last year.
> 
> I mean it still requires test mode(lol esea), but damn do I feel personally bad now recommending a Fatal1ty mobo to fix the 8,8.1,10 issue in the past.


You can't really avoid using test mode on newer versions of Windows because they enforce drivers to be signed by Microsoft. Enabling test mode allows you to use self-signed drivers which everybody can make, but you still can't use unsigned drivers like you could in XP.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> So this has been around since the beginning of last year.
> 
> I mean it still requires test mode(lol esea), but damn do I feel personally bad now recommending a Fatal1ty mobo to fix the 8,8.1,10 issue in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really avoid using test mode on newer versions of Windows because they enforce drivers to be signed by Microsoft. Enabling test mode allows you to use self-signed drivers which everybody can make, but you still can't use unsigned drivers like you could in XP.
Click to expand...

Really? That's interesting. I thought there was a way around that. Disabling driver signature enforcement and something else... I really should look into that and find a guide.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Really? That's interesting. I thought there was a way around that. Disabling driver signature enforcement and something else... I really should look into that and find a guide.


Personally I'm not a total wiz on what switches work where. I know of the DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS BCD flag which worked in 32-bit Windows 7 from what I can recall, but hasn't worked in 64-bit Windows 7 (probably even 64-bit Vista) and newer.
In reality it doesn't really mean anything. Anyone can sign drivers - a couple of years back THIS tool was popular, so I guess the only legitimate reason to do it is to verify the drivers integrity rather than ensuring you only use authorized drivers.


----------



## dobragab

Have you seen this post? It looks like overclocking is already possible on Win8 / 8.1 / 10. The zip contains a certificate :O

http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html

I haven't tried it yet, because currently I don't have any old mice, but will try soon


----------



## Slider2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> 
> Have you seen this post? It looks like overclocking is already possible on Win8 / 8.1 / 10. The zip contains a certificate :O
> 
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, because currently I don't have any old mice, but will try soon


It works! Only in test mode though (admin cmd: bcdedit /set testsigning on)


----------



## tp4tissue

Just tried my WMO on a newer platform.. It seems that the INTEL usb 3.0 extensible drivers will BLOCK the 1000hz mod..

So.... basically on z77 z87 and z97, all the platform that use intel usb 3.0 drivers, if you install them (to use 3.0) it will not work with the older mice which need the mod to do 1000hz.

It will disable the mod on all of the usb ports and default to 125hz.

I tired with mx510, 518, WMO, IMO.

The problem is easily rectified, just buy a seperate usb3.0 addon card, and use that instead..

But if you MUST use the intel onboard usb3.0, it will block the mod.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Just tried my WMO on a newer platform.. It seems that the INTEL usb 3.0 extensible drivers will BLOCK the 1000hz mod..
> 
> So.... basically on z77 z87 and z97, all the platform that use intel usb 3.0 drivers, if you install them (to use 3.0) it will not work with the older mice which need the mod to do 1000hz.
> 
> It will disable the mod on all of the usb ports and default to 125hz.
> 
> I tired with mx510, 518, WMO, IMO.
> 
> The problem is easily rectified, just buy a seperate usb3.0 addon card, and use that instead..
> 
> But if you MUST use the intel onboard usb3.0, it will block the mod.


This is true in Windows 7, but on Windows 8/10 it is definitely not with Sweetlow's latest drivers. I'm using the WMO @ 500 hz at this very moment in Win10 and USB 3.0.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Just tried my WMO on a newer platform.. It seems that the INTEL usb 3.0 extensible drivers will BLOCK the 1000hz mod..
> 
> So.... basically on z77 z87 and z97, all the platform that use intel usb 3.0 drivers, if you install them (to use 3.0) it will not work with the older mice which need the mod to do 1000hz.
> 
> It will disable the mod on all of the usb ports and default to 125hz.
> 
> I tired with mx510, 518, WMO, IMO.
> 
> The problem is easily rectified, just buy a seperate usb3.0 addon card, and use that instead..
> 
> But if you MUST use the intel onboard usb3.0, it will block the mod.


Uninstall the eXtensible 3.0 drivers, disable xHCI in the BIOS and it will work. Using a Z97 Mark II here.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> This is true in Windows 7, but on Windows 8/10 it is definitely not with Sweetlow's latest drivers. I'm using the WMO @ 500 hz at this very moment in Win10 and USB 3.0.


The biggest mistake in all of what you said is " Windows 10 "


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Uninstall the eXtensible 3.0 drivers, disable xHCI in the BIOS and it will work. Using a Z97 Mark II here.










There is not need to disable 3.0 controller up to Intel 90 chipsets. It's very easy to setup your PC to always connect low/full/high speed devices to EHCI controllers and use XHCI controller only for super speed devices.
P.S. blame on [bad guys] who write BIOSes and can't export this hardware feature to users.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not need to disable 3.0 controller up to Intel 90 chipsets. It's very easy to setup your PC to always connect low/full/high speed devices to EHCI controllers and use XHCI controller only for super speed devices.
> P.S. blame on [bad guys] who write BIOSes and can't export this hardware feature to users.


Interesting that you can set xHCI to only work for super speed devices, not that I own any as far as I'm aware. Can we get an :educated: emote please?


----------



## SweetLow

Take RWE:
http://rweverything.com/

And run this script:
Rw.exe /Command="WPCI32 00h 14h 00h D0h 00h; RwExit" /Min

You shall see picture like this:

RWE-XHCI.png 104k .png file


With all zero if script run successfully.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> Take RWE:
> http://rweverything.com/
> 
> And run this script:
> Rw.exe /Command="WPCI32 00h 14h 00h D0h 00h; RwExit" /Min
> 
> You shall see picture like this:
> 
> RWE-XHCI.png 104k .png file
> 
> 
> With all zero if script run successfully.


Hi sweetlow.. does this work on z97 ? I am not sure if your last previous post means "up to including 9 series" or "up to excluding 9 series"


----------



## SweetLow

means "include" - and i answer to user of z97


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> means "include" - and i answer to user of z97


Finally sat down to try this.. Thanks so much.. It super work good now..









WMO 4 EVER









Question, does this need to be run on a schedule after each reboot ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Question, does this need to be run on a schedule after each reboot ?


Yes. After reboot and hibernate (i.e. when core logic on mobo lost power).


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Yes. After reboot and hibernate (i.e. when core logic on mobo lost power).


Gotcha.. task is up and running.. works fine with usb3.0 intact..

Thanks for the direction SweetLow.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> wait until you get a 120hz monitor. icing on the cake


Holy crap, you weren't kidding. I just got the 24" Acer Predator XB1 and I have the refresh rate at 144 Hz and it makes my Samsung 2253BW look like a slide show in comparison. lol It's extremely butter-smooth!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> wait until you get a 120hz monitor. icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you weren't kidding. I just got the 24" Acer Predator XB1 and I have the refresh rate at 144 Hz and it makes my Samsung 2253BW look like a slide show in comparison. lol It's extremely butter-smooth!
Click to expand...

Put it at 165!









Also, now that you've broken into 144Hz+ it's useful to have a mouse that can poll higher than 1000Hz. (Zowie ZA series will do 1333Hz)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/0_100
http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/mouse-guide/

You probably already know all that but here it is just in case.









With ULMB you can actually feel/see the difference between 1000Hz vs 1333Hz, maybe on 165Hz but it's hard to tell. When OLED is a thing this will be way more important.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Put it at 165!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, now that you've broken into 144Hz+ it's useful to have a mouse that can poll higher than 1000Hz. (Zowie ZA series will do 1333Hz)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/0_100
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/mouse-guide/
> 
> You probably already know all that but here it is just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ULMB you can actually feel/see the difference between 1000Hz vs 1333Hz, maybe on 165Hz but it's hard to tell. When OLED is a thing this will be way more important.


No, I don't want to get a different mouse. The Intellimouse Optical (not to be confused with the Explorer...) is everything I want in a mouse. So far, I have not found a mouse that can match or beat it for me and for what I want in a mouse. In order for me to replace this mouse, the replacement would have to be identical but up to today's tech standards.

My monitor can't do increments of 5 MHz. It overclocks to either 160, 170, or 180 Hz.


----------



## TwoCables

@cookieboyeli

Sorry about that reply. I don't like how it sounded. I think I was kinda rude.

Anyway, I stayed away from overclocking my monitor when I overclocked to 180Hz and lost some contrast and had other little differences that I wasn't 100% happy with (but probably wouldn't have been noticeable to most people). So, I tried 170Hz and it was better. Then I tried 160Hz and it looked identical to 144Hz. So I left it there and now my monitor is overclocked to 160Hz because, why not?  You inspired me to do it. Thank you. I don't know if I'm really experiencing any difference because it's only a difference of 16Hz, but still, higher is higher.

I think that even though 160Hz is only 16Hz faster, it seems to have noticeably improved the connected feeling between me and my mouse at the desktop. I seem to have greater accuracy and control now. I'm having to think less about what I'm aiming at. It's like, I just move the mouse and click and bullseye, I nail my target every time. That wasn't really happening until I switched to 160Hz. At 170Hz and 180Hz, the contrast is noticeably reduced and so it's not worth it.


----------



## maycomeONE

hey guys,

My Mice & Settings

Windows 10 64bit
Inteli 3.0
Polling Rate : 1000hz

Ich very happy with my Mice, but i see Progamers plays with 125 hz.
If i play with 125 hz my Monitor is flicking and stutter.

I have this problem : 




But how can play the progamers with this mice ? They playin low sense... :S


----------



## crovean

the only pro i can think of in csgo that uses the mlt04 is xantares and he's probably just used to it. pretty sure i can get used to 125hz and i have the same sensitivity.

i don't actually understand your question tho. the windows accel has nothing to do with the negative accel of the sensor.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maycomeONE*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> My Mice & Settings
> 
> Windows 10 64bit
> Inteli 3.0
> Polling Rate : 1000hz
> 
> Ich very happy with my Mice, but i see Progamers plays with 125 hz.
> If i play with 125 hz my Monitor is flicking and stutter.
> 
> I have this problem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how can play the progamers with this mice ? They playin low sense... :S


This makes no sense. See here to learn more:
http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/mouse-guide/


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> Take RWE:
> http://rweverything.com/
> 
> And run this script:
> Rw.exe /Command="WPCI32 00h 14h 00h D0h 00h; RwExit" /Min
> 
> You shall see picture like this:
> 
> RWE-XHCI.png 104k .png file
> 
> 
> With all zero if script run successfully.


Do you happen to know which offset does what?

By default it's this for me:

Code:



Code:


D0 = FF  and D1 = 3F

Now I tested this on Z87 with the Corsair K70 Rapidfire RGB + Roccat KPM.

Played around with it, because the K70 stopped working after I tried. It seems to be a bit sensitive.

Interesting is, if I first set D1 to 0x00 and D0 to 0x00 afterwards the controller "restarts" or whatever happens, and the keyboard works fine. All at once doesn't work. Or the controller "restarts" aswell and the Keyboard stops working.

So in short; This order doesn't work
D0 = 0x00
D1 = 0x00

but this does
D1 = 0x00
D0 = 0x00

EDIT:

Also JIC anybody was wondering how -

Code:



Code:


WPCI 0x00 0x14 0x00 0xD1 0x00
WPCI 0x00 0x14 0x00 0xD0 0x00; RwExit

That's saved as cmd.rw and called at login with

Code:



Code:


rw.exe /Command=CMD.rw


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Do you happen to know which offset does what?


Of course. It's per port switch of USB controller which is servicing USB2.0/1.1 devices at this port (0 - EHCI, 1-xHCI).
Byte at D0 - first 8 ports (every bit of byte - one port), byte at D1 - next 8 and so on.
By default all your 14 ports controlled by xHCI.

>This order doesn't work
Dark electric forces


----------



## c0dy

Oh, that's a lot more simple than I thought it would be. Thanks for explaining


----------



## lptrp

Hi SweetLow, I have a Z97-A motherboard and am trying to get this to work. I installed RM-everything but dont understand how I run the script? I have Windows 10 64bit and a WMO 1.1...


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lptrp*
> 
> I have Windows 10 64bit


There is not need to do anything additional with Windows 10 (if you use default microsoft drivers, of course). Just use software as readme (or some posts in this http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver thread) describe.


----------



## lptrp

Thanks for reply!

I have done and I have gotten this to work before on Windows 10 on my old machine so I dont understand whats wrong. I even tried reinstalling Windows. When I "restart" at 500hz, or lower, the device just dies. I even tried disabling xHCI in BIOS.

So, maybe it's the driver but how can I tell? Below is screenshots from device manager.

https://postimg.org/image/4z5a9ll33/

https://postimg.org/image/lo6q5ihof/

Best,
Karl


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lptrp*
> 
> the device just dies


Looks like newest Win10 version+Secure Boot enabled.
P.S. Are you try to view your "screenshots"?


----------



## lptrp

Sorry for the low res image. Here's a new one.

So - I should disable secure boot?

UPDATE: I disabled secure boot in ASUS BIOS and it worked! Thanks!


----------



## icla

Is there anyway to lower the polling rate send to PC without lower the real polling rate of mouse. And is it possible to created a tools without reboot needed. Please help- Thanks you


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icla*
> 
> Is there anyway to lower the polling rate send to PC without lower the real polling rate of mouse. And is it possible to created a tools without reboot needed. Please help- Thanks you


I don't understand what you're asking. It sounds to me like you believe the polling is being done by the mouse. It's not. It's being done by the computer (I'm trying to put this in the simplest terms possible). The computer is polling at 125 Hz by default so that it knows when you are moving the mouse. The higher the polling rate is, the smoother and more accurate the feeling is when you move the mouse. To make this a little easier to understand, a polling rate of 0 Hz would result in no mouse movement being detected at all.

We can use an analogy of a camera's shutter opening and closing 125 times per second. With this, you get decent motion. With 1,000 times per second, you get much smoother motion! Likewise, when the computer is polling the mouse at 125 times per second, it can see your movements but it's still not super smooth. With 1,000 times per second though, well you get the idea now. It's much better.

So, you're not making any adjustment to the mouse itself. You're making an adjustment to how often the mouse is being polled (how often it's being checked for movement).

A reboot is required because Windows can only apply the settings during its startup process.

Why do you want to make the adjustment that you described? And, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## icla

Thanks for answer me. At first there are something i may not know about polling rate and i willing to know more.
In my game i follow is Crossfire. I found that it always have a positive acceleration. The more i push the polling rate the more acceleration will be. That is why i demand to lower the polling rate.
In other hand why i need a tools without reboot. In my country. This game is most famous, and when i go to a tournament i need to go to a different i-cafe. Which means a different computer with ghost setting. They always limit the power of user who hire their computer for 1 or 2 hours to prevent the opponents want to break their PC.
Here is my problem look like :


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icla*
> 
> Thanks for answer me. At first there are something i may not know about polling rate and i willing to know more.
> In my game i follow is Crossfire. I found that it always have a positive acceleration. The more i push the polling rate the more acceleration will be. That is why i demand to lower the polling rate.
> In other hand why i need a tools without reboot. In my country. This game is most famous, and when i go to a tournament i need to go to a different i-cafe. Which means a different computer with ghost setting. They always limit the power of user who hire their computer for 1 or 2 hours to prevent the opponents want to break their PC.
> Here is my problem look like :


I can't tell what he is talking about because he isn't showing his hand on his mouse. I don't know how fast and how far he is moving his mouse at ANY given time. He needs to have a camera on his hand showing his hand moving his mouse so that we can compare what movements he's getting in-game when he moves his mouse around.

Do you have a mouse that has the polling rate control built-in?


----------



## icla

Even I record and show you my hand. You can't get the details of my mouse movement. Can you give me any mouse movement recorder can record exactly what my mouse doing? the MouseRecorder won't give details


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icla*
> 
> Even I record and show you my hand. You can't get the details of my mouse movement. Can you give me any mouse movement recorder can record exactly what my mouse doing? the MouseRecorder won't give details


I am saying he should have had a camera pointed at his hand to show us his hand moving his mouse around. We need to see it as though we are in the room with him!


----------



## icla

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7TNOuW3Cj6JcWdkSTQwRzlPYUE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## TwoCables

That video should definitely help others figure this out for you. I don't own that game, but if this were happening to me, then I would be looking at my mouse sensitivity and acceleration settings, not my polling rate. However, the higher the polling rate, the less movement you get out of your physical mouse movements with your hand.


----------



## icla

yes. I know that. i already turn off all acceleration. RInput and MarkC done. Almost everything about acceleration have been done.


----------



## TwoCables

If it were me, then I'd increase in-game mouse sensitivity and acceleration.


----------



## Curleyyy

Is it possible to do this without rebooting? I'm at a net cafe.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Changing polling rate with sweetlow signed driver posible with no reboot


----------



## amalkama

After a period of time since i successfully installed the newest hidsubf for win10 64bit and even using the 3.0/3.1 ports, im now having issues with the IME3.0 mouse turning off and on all the time. I havent disabled the XHCI controller in the BIOS and i wonder if i should of or just wait for some update.


----------



## jayfkay

+rep from me, changed my g400 without drivers to 500hz.

I even consider 125-250hz sometimes.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amalkama*
> 
> im now having issues with the IME3.0 mouse turning off and on all the time


It's hardware problem with high probability.


----------



## amalkama

Caused by the drivers ? or is it just the mouse being 8 yo ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amalkama*
> 
> Caused by the drivers ?


Caused by overclocking (if without overclocking mouse work fine, of course). Driver don't on/off mouse - there is no such code inside it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amalkama*
> 
> is it just the mouse being 8 yo ?


Mouse or USB controller. And to check what is wrong you need second (overclockable) mouse and second PC.


----------



## mixxing

Can anyone help me?

I'm using:

-OS: Windows 7 Pro, 64bit
-Mouse: Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1a
-Mainboard: a Z97 mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO (LGA 1150, *Z97*, ATX)

I followed the guide on page 1 and dimr.exe still says my polling rate is never higher than 127 hz.

Guide I followed on page 1 is called: "Windows Vista & 7 64-bit"

Screenshot of "setup.exe"



Screenshot of "dimr.exe" (it's never going higher than 127 Hz)



Edit:
I didn't follow any other guides. Just the original guide on page 1. Already rebooted multiple times, just as mentioned in the thread. Do I have to do something special due to my Z97 mainboard?

Also: does it matter if I'm using a USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 port?


----------



## mixxing

OMG

I used SweetLow's advice..first 2 times it didn't work. But now it does..dunno what I did.
Ok, I do know:

-first, I actually used a USB 3.0 port








-then rebooted my PC
-then used setup.exe and activated filter + 1000 hz
-pressed the restart button in setup.exe. closed the program
-tested the polling rate using DIMR: still 125 hz









-then manually started command prompt and entered SweetLow's command
-then started setup.exe again and again activated filter + 1000 hz
-closed setup.exe
-started DIMR again..omg

Now it's working!!! Almost gave up and bought a Logitech G900.

Edit: the only "problem" is, everytime I enter the RWE command, most of my USB devices reset (e.g. my external USB sound card etc). But I should be able to live with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> Take RWE:
> http://rweverything.com/
> 
> And run this script:
> Rw.exe /Command="WPCI32 00h 14h 00h D0h 00h; RwExit" /Min
> 
> You shall see picture like this:
> 
> RWE-XHCI.png 104k .png file
> 
> 
> With all zero if script run successfully.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixxing*
> 
> the only "problem" is, everytime I enter the RWE command, most of my USB devices reset (e.g. my external USB sound card etc)


I solve this problem by disabling all usb3.0 ports (not the controller!) in BIOS (BIOS of my PC supports per port switching). This switch all USB2.0 parts of ports to USB2.0 controller by default but disable USB3.0(SuperSpeed) functionality of ports. But then I enable USB3.0 functionality of ports by RWE.


----------



## mixxing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> But then I enable USB3.0 functionality of ports by RWE.


How`? By using the RWE command you already posted`? Or a different one?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixxing*
> 
> How`? By using the RWE command you already posted`? Or a different one?


Something like this (for Intel xHCI, of course):
Rw.exe /Command="WPCI32 00h 14h 00h D8h FFFFFFFFh; RwExit" /Min


----------



## n1kobg

SO, CAN I USE THIS TO OVERCLOCK MY MEMBRANE KEYBOARD ???


----------



## warm

does this also work for windows 10 / mechanical usb keyboards? i'm interested in trying that out


----------



## SweetLow

warm said:


> does this also work for windows 10 / mechanical usb keyboards? i'm interested in trying that out


Yes. But how are you going to check the result of overclocking?


----------



## pipes

logitech g403 can't be overclock over 1000hz


----------



## KJmullinZ

Hello, I'm brand new to this forum. I came looking for a way to increase the USB polling rate on my WIN 10 gaming PC USB port so I can have the lowest input lag possible when gaming with my mouse, keyboard, or control pad. this post goes back several years lol, so can someone help me out and point me in the right direction?


----------

